# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Hạ Long giá rẻ

## phamthuong90

*TÀU THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ – QUAN LẠN THEO TUYẾN*

*HalongWave xin kính chào Quý khách!*
*Chúng tôi luôn tự tin đem đến cho Quý khách dịchvụ hoàn hảo với các tiêu chí:*
*1.    * *Giá tốt nhất*
*2.    * *Chất lượng cao*
*3.    * *An toàn*
*HalongWave có đội  tàu lớn. Mức giá luôn luôn tốt vì không qua khâu trung gian. Các tàu được đóng mới, sang trọng và thẩm mỹ. Hành lang, lan can, boong dạo… rộng rãi, chắc chắn cho việc đi lại. Trên tàu luôn đầy đủ phao cứu sinh, Thiết bị phòng chống cháy nổ, Thiết bị bảo vệ môi trường, Thiết bị giảm rung – giảm âm, máy móc được kiểm tra định kỳ hàng tuần để đảm bảo sự vận hành an toàn. Tàu tiện nghi với bàn ghế đẹp, chiều rộng của ghế không nhỏ hơn 50cm, sắp xếp lịch sự, có đủ quạt, điều hòa hiện đại… Hệ thống chứa nước sạch đảm bảo phục vụ Quý khách trong suốt hành trình. HalongWave được Sở Giao Thông Vận Tải, Sở Du Lịch, Cơ Quan Đăng Kiểm Đường Thủy Nội Địa, Cục An Toàn Vệ Sinh Thực Phẩm.... công nhận tàu du lịch đạt tiêu chuẩn cao về chất lượng dịch vụ.  Với phương châm “ TRỌNG CHỮ TÍN” , chúng tôi đều phục vụ với tất cả sự nhiệt  tâm, cẩn thận, chu đáo, tác phong chuyên nghiệp.*
*HALONG WAVE -**TẬN TÂM VÀ  MỘT LÒNG PHỤC VỤ  vì  NIỀM VUI - HẠNH PHÚC TRỌN VẸN của Quý khách!

*
** 
*BẢNG GIÁ*

*I. TÀU RIÊNG: 2 t**ầng, sức chứa tối đa 48 người*
*- Tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long theo tuyến (4-6-8 giờ, tham khảo tuyến phía dưới):*
*+ Tàu thăm vịnh tiêu chuẩn loại đẹp: 300.000đ/giờ*
*+ Tàu thăm vịnh tiêu chuẩn có điều hòa: 600,000đ/giờ*
*+ Tàu VIP có điều hòa: 850,000đ/giờ*
*+ Tàu 3 sao có 3 – 7 – 8 phòng ngủ: 950.000đ/giờ, khách có thể sử dụng phòng trong hành trình  thăm vịnh. Phòng có điều hòa 2 chiều, phòng tắm nóng lạnh.*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà):* *2.000.000đ/ lượt – 3.200.000đ/khứ hồi;*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà):* *2.800.000đ/ lượt – 3.800.000đ/khứ hồi;*
*- Vịnh Hạ Long - đảo Quan Lạn* *(vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp)*
*- Tàu thăm vịnh Lan Hạ - đảo Khỉ*
Hành trình 3 tiếng: bến Bèo - làng chài - đảo Rùa - bãi tắm Vạn Bội - đảo Khỉ - bến Bèo.

+ Đoàn từ 1- dưới 25 khách: 1.500.000đ/tàu
+ Đoàn từ 25 - 37 khách: 1.700.000đ/tàu
+ Đoàn từ 38 - 50 khách: 2.000.000đ/tàu
** 
*II. TÀU GHÉP, TOUR GHÉP*
*1.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 1 (4 tiếng)*
*120.000đ:* buổi trưa
*150.000đ:* buổi sáng, chiều
*2.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 2 (6 tiếng)*
*200.000đ/khách:* buổi sáng, trưa, chiều
*3. Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 1+ sang bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà)*
*180.000đ (1 chiều) : duy nhất chuyến buổi trưa*
*4. Tour ghép Hạ Long 1 ngày giá rẻ nhất, trọn gói, khởi hành từ Hà Nội*
*390.000đ/khách – loại tiêu chuẩn*
*490.000đ/khách – loại Superior*
*650.000đ/khách – loại Deluxe*
*Đã bao gồm trọn gói:* Xe đưa đón Hà Nội  + HDV* +* Tàu thăm vịnh tuyến 1  + Vé thắng cảnh tuyến 1+ ăn trưa trên tàu + chèo Kayak (trừ loại tiêu chuẩn)
*Đón tại các điểm trong Phố Cổ Hà Nội lúc 08h00*
*Về đến Hà Nội lúc 19h30*
*
*
*CÁC TUYẾN HẠ LONG THAM KHẢO:*
*
*
*Tuyến 1 (4 tiếng):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 1 (5 tiếng):**Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy - Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá - Đỉnh Hương – Làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi – Hòn Con Vịt – Hòn Ngón Tay - Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*
*Tuyến 2 (6 tiếng):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 2 (7 tiếng):** hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) - vịnh Bái Tử Long*
*Tuyến 3 (8 tiếng):*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 1:**động Thiên Cung – hòn Chó Đá -  hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 2**:** hang Sửng Sốt - bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – động Mê Cung – hồ Động Tiên ( hoặc hang Bồ Nâu – hoặc hang Luồn)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 3**:* *hang Tiên Ông – Trung tâm Bảo tồn Văn hóa biển, làng chài Cửa Vạn - Hồ Ba Hầm*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 4: Làng chài Vung Viêng*
*- Tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Hành trình thăm vịnh Hạ Long – đảo Quan Lạn*

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH SÓNG HẠ LONG - HALONG WAVE*

*Hotline 24/7: 0975 542 806 – 0977 535 669*
*Nick Yahoo / Skype: halongwave*
*Địa chỉ: Tổ 18, Khu 4, Tuần Châu, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh*
**VP Hà Nội:*
*Địa chỉ: P1104, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04. 62841786*
*Mail: tauhalong@gmail.com // Sales@halongwave.com*
*Website: http://www.halongwave.com*

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm trong một vịnh biển kín, ở góc phía tây bắc của dãy đảo Đầu Bê, hòn đảo cực nam của vịnh Hạ Long, cách cảng tàu du lịch hơn 25km. Đặc điểm:Đây là một hồ nước hình tròn có núi vây quanh. Xuyên qua chân núi có ba khúc hang ngập nước, vòm hang thấp có rất nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống mặt nước.


Các hang này khá dài và tối, đôi chỗ có những khe sáng lọt xuống, Các vách đá ở gần cửa hang có nhiều phong lan, trúc đuôi gà. Ở cuối hang thứ hai có một cây khế cổ thụ mà sóc, khỉ, vẹt hay đến ăn trái. Hang thứ ba có nhiều dơi cánh bướm, lòng hang rất đẹp, có thể nhìn thấy đáy hang và thấy cá bơi ở đó. Có nhiều thuyền nan chờ ở cửa để đưa du khách vào trong hồ, mỗi chiếc chở được 6-7 người. Mỗi lần ra vào trung bình mất 45 phút. Du khách phải trả tiền đò theo giá thoả thuận từ 10-15 nghìn đồng/chuyến. Trước khi dời tàu xuống thuyền nhớ mang theo phao cứu hộ.

----------


## phamthuong90

*

Vị trí: Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5km về hướng đông bắc.Đặc điểm: Động có 3 ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá, nhiều nhũ đá có hình người, hoa và các con vật rất đẹp, sống động.


Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn - một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.

Ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần...Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một "ông tiên" đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba "ông tam đa" đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.

Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần... Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động.Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ...*

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm ở mỏm phía đông bắc đảo Bồ Hòn, cách hang Sửng Sốt khoảng hơn 1km, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Đặc điểm: Hang Luồn nối biển với một hồ nước hình tròn khép kín bởi núi. Hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tùy theo con nước thủy triều. Muốn vào được bên trong phải dùng thuyền nhỏ.


Đây là một vòng cung núi hình tròn khép kín ở giữa là một hồ nước xanh ngắt phẳng lặng, thông với biển bằng một đường hầm tạo ra bởi một chiếc hang mà đáy bị ngập nước. Hang Luồn dài gần 60m, nóc hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tuỳ theo con nước thủy triều.

Vòm hang hình cánh cung với nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống. Hồ nước bên trong trông như một sân vận động với các dãy khán đài vát lên cao vút, quây tròn xung quanh. Trên vách đá có nhiều dương xỉ, vạn tuế và phong lan. Các tàu du lịch không vào được trong hang mà chỉ neo đậu gần cửa. Du khách nào muốn vào thì phải xuống các thuyền nan nhỏ, mỗi chiếc chở được chừng 10 đến 15 người. Cả đi vào và đi ra mất chừng 20 phút. Nên mang theo phao cứu hộ. Đi thuyền vào trong hang du khách không phải trả tiền vì đã được tính trong tiền vé tham quan. Đang có dự án xây các nhà nổi cho du khách ở qua đêm tại đây.

----------


## phamthuong90

*


Vị trí: Nằm gần đảo Cát Bà, trên đường tới hòn Ba Trái Đào, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long. Đặc điểm: Như một cây bút khổng lồ trên mặt biển.


Qua hòn Con Cóc khoảng 30 phút chạy tàu, trên đường tới hòn Ba Trái Đào ta sẽ thấy một đảo đá hình một chiếc bút nổi lên trên mặt biển khơi mênh mông. Đây là "tượng đài" tri thức của Rồng Mẹ muốn gửi lại các thế hệ hôm nay. Cách hòn Bút không xa là một bãi tắm nhỏ rất đẹp, nếu muốn bạn có thể neo tàu tắm biển*

----------


## phamthuong90

Vịnh Hạ Long (nơi rồng đáp xuống)- là khu di sản thiên nhiên thế giới được UNESCO công nhận. Cùng với hệ sinh thái phong phú, các di tích lịch sử quan trọng, ngày càng là điểm đến hấp dẫn cho nhiều du khách. Thiên Cung xin giới thiệu các bạn một số lưu ý khi đi du lịch tại đây.


Đi vào lúc nào thì thích hợp?
Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa: xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.
Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.

Đi đâu?
Đến vịnh Hạ Long, du khách có thể đi du thuyền để ngắm cảnh. Nhìn ngắm các hòn đảo tuyệt đẹp trên vịnh, và các nhà nổi của các ngư dân trên Vịnh.
Dọc theo bờ vịnh Hạ Long là khu nghỉ mát thường quen gọi là Bãi Cháy. Du khách có thể nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển ở đây. Còn nếu du khách thích hoang sơ và yên tĩnh thì có thể đi thuyền đến đảo Cô Tô lặn và ngắm nhìn những rặng san hô đẹp tuyệt.
Bên cạnh đó du khách không thể không ghé qua đảo Tuần Châu, một khu du lịch nổi tiếng bậc nhất ở miền Bắc và là hòn đảo đẹp nhất trong số 1.969 hòn đảo ở vịnh hạ Long. Ngoài ra đây là hòn đảo duy nhất có dân cư sinh sống. Các trò chơi bãi biển và dưới nước như : bóng chuyền bãi biển, đá bóng, lướt sóng, canô kéo dù, môtô trượt nước tốc độ cao sẽ đem lại cho bạn một kỳ nghỉ khoẻ khoắn, thú vị và đầy ấn tượng. Đặc biệt, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng và thưởng thức các món ăn ở Vườn ẩm thực Việt Nam. Vườn này được xây dựng theo phong cách độc đáo, mô phóng kiến trúc cung đình Việt Nam thế kỷ 17 và 18.
Hạ Long có hệ thống hang động rất lớn, mỗi hang động đều có những vẻ đẹp riêng và những câu chuyện gắn liền với nó. Du khách có thể chọn đi tham quan hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14km để ngắm nhìn những búp thạch nhũ được kiến tạo trong hàng triệu năm với nhiều hình dạng và kích cỡ khác nhau.
Nếu thích đi chùa lễ bái thì du khách hãy ghé khu di tích Yên Tử. Đây là một hệ thống chùa, am, tháp và rừng cây cổ thụ hoà quyện với cảnh vật thiên nhiên, Vẻ đẹp của Yên Tử là sự kỳ vĩ của núi non hoà với nét cổ kính trầm mặc của hệ thống am, tháp cùng với đường tùng, cây đại, trúc, mai.

Khu di tích Yên Tử

Đến, đi lại bằng gì?
Thành phố Hạ Long cách Hà Nội 170 km, với 3 đến 4 giờ đi xe ô tô. Nếu đi tự túc thì du khách có thể đón xe búyt tại Hà Nội. Từ trạm Kim Mã trên đường Nguyễn Thái Học, du khách đón chuyến xe buýt của hãng Hoàng Long Express. Xe chạy đều đặn mỗi 15 phút sẽ có 1 chuyến đi đến Hạ Long. Ngòai ra bạn cũng có thể đón xe búyt từ Hải Phòng chỉ cách vịnh Hạ Long khoảng 75 km. Một khi đã đến Vịnh Hạ Long, bạn có thể thuê thuyền hoặc tàu du ngoạn trên vịnh.
Ở đây có tàu chạy từ Hòn Gai đến Hải Phòng liên tục mỗi ngày. Tàu khởi hành tại Hòn Gai vào lúc 6h30, 13h và 16h. Tiếc là không có tàu cánh ngầm chạy tuyến Hạ Long và Hải Phòng. Tuy nhiên giá vé tàu hơi cao so với đi bằng xe ô tô.

Mua sắm, giá cả
Nhìn chung giá cả ở Hạ Long không quá mắc đối với một khu du lịch nổi tiếng. Du khách có thể mua sắm quần áo với giá mắc hơn một chút so với những nơi khác. Ăn uống ở các quán giá cũng khá là bình dân. Tuy nhiên du khách cũng cần phải hỏi xác định lại giá trước khi quyết định mua hay thuê cái gì.
Ngoài ra, giá vé xe khách từ Hà Nội đến Hạ Long khoảng 900.000 đồng. 
Giá nhà trọ trung bình khoảng 200.000 - 300.000 đồng mỗi ngày. Còn tiền thuê thuyền đi thăm quan Vịnh Hạ Long khá lộn xộn. Cò vé tàu nhiều và mời khách phức tạp, dễ gây xích mích. Bạn có thể liên hệ với Thiên Cung để có thể được bố trí ghép thuyền nhằm tránh chờ đợi hoặc không được ghép thuyền phù hợp. Giá vé thăm quan là 80.000 đồng mỗi người. Nếu bạn đi 6 tiếng trên Vịnh, giá trả cho thuyền sẽ là 90.000 đồng mỗi người. Để đỡ tốn chi phí, bạn nên lựa chọn chuyến thăm quan 3-4 tiếng. Có thể lựa các chuyến sáng sớm hoặc buổi trưa để thoải mái hơn trong việc đi lại và nghỉ ngơi.

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm ở phía bắc đảo Đầu Gỗ, cách cảng tàu du lịch 4km về phía nam.


Đặc điểm: Là một trong những hang động đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long. Hang rộng, có nhiều cấp nhiều ngăn với vô vàn nhũ đá, măng đá mang những hình thù kỳ lạ.


Hang này nằm ngay gần hang Đầu Gỗ, cửa hang ở trên độ cao 25m. đây là một hang động vào loại đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long mà con người biết tới. Hang rộng gần 10.000m2 có cấu trúc rất phức tạp, gồm nhiều cấp, nhiều ngăn với các trần và bờ vách rất cao, rộng. Đặc biệt trong hang, ở đâu đâu ta cũng thấy vô vàn các khối nhũ, măng đá với các hình dáng kì lạ. Vì vậy người ta đã hình dung ra cả một huyền thoại về cuộc tình và sự chia tay của Rồng bố, Rồng mẹ đã diễn ra trên vách đá hoặc nghĩ rằng đây là hình ảnh của các mê cung của Hoàng đế Ba Tư trong chuyện Nghìn lẻ một đêm.


Ở ngách phía trong, hang lại thông ra ngoài bằng một cửa nhỏ, nhìn xuống một vịnh biển nhỏ bị vây kín bởi một vùng cung núi. Trong hang cũng thấy có một dòng chữ trên vách đá và con số 1901. Có lẽ đây là bút tích của nhà thám hiểm đầu tiên đã tìm tới hang này. Bây giờ người ta đã xây hẳn một hệ thống cầu thang, hành lang đẹp và công phu cả ở bên ngoài và bên trong hang với các hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng để du khách dễ dàng vào thăm hang. Ngày 1/5/1998, động Thiên Cung chính thức mở cửa đón du khách và từ đó đã tạo thành một làn sóng du lịch để về vịnh Hạ Long. Đây là chiếc động đầu tiên ở Hạ Long đã được con người sủa sang với quy mô lớn. Sắp tới hang này sẽ được sửa sang một lần nữa với mục đích cố gắng giữ gìn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của nó.

----------


## phamthuong90

Giữa non nước mây trời Hạ Long tuyệt mỹ, một cái hang mang tên rất mộc mạc dân dã: hang Đầu Gỗ. Hang nằm trên đảo Đầu Gỗ. Từ phía xa nhìn lại, cửa hang có màu xanh lam hình một con sứa biển, qua 90 bậc đá xây ta tới cửa hang. Vòm hang cao khoảng 25m, từ trên cao ấy hàng trăm nhũ đá khổng lồ rủ xuống như một dòng thác kỳ lạ.


Hang được chia làm ba ngăn chính. Ngăn phía ngoài có hình vòm cuốn tràn trề ánh sáng tự nhiên, trần hang là một bức "tranh sơn dầu" khổng lồ, mô tả phong cảnh thiên nhiên hoang sơ với những rừng măng đá, nhũ đá nhiều mầu tạo nên nhiều hình thù kỳ lạ tuỳ theo trí tưởng tượng phong phú của mỗi người: những đàn voi đang đi kiếm ăn, những chú hươu sao ngơ ngác, chú sư tử lim dim ngủ..., phía dưới là một chú rùa đang bơi giữa bể nước mênh mông. Đứng dưới vòm hang ta có cảm giác như đang đứng giữa một toà lâu đài cổ kính, có lối kiến trúc đồ sộ và hùng vĩ.


Vượt qua ngăn thứ nhất, qua một khe cửa hẹp, ta sẽ bước vào ngăn thứ hai của hang. ánh sáng chiếu vào đây mờ ảo, những bức tranh mới lạ hiện lên long lanh huyền bí. Những chùm hoa đá lúc ẩn lúc hiện, những hình ảnh vừa quen thuộc vừa xa lạ,... tạo cho con người vừa sợ sệt vừa tò mò.


Tới ngăn thứ ba của hang, lòng hang lại đột ngột mở rộng. Tận cùng hang là một chiếc giếng tiên bốn mùa nước ngọt trong vắt, chảy tràn trề. Bất giác ta nhìn lên phía trên trong ánh sáng mờ ảo, ta nhận ra bốn xung quanh là hình ảnh toà thành cổ, trên đó đang diễn ra một trận hỗn chiến của những chú voi, ngựa đang xung trận, người và ngựa chen chúc, gươm giáo tua tủa, tất cả như đang xông lên và bỗng dưng bị hoá đá.






Sở dĩ gọi là hang Đầu Gỗ, theo truyền thuyết xưa kể rằng: Trong cuộc kháng chiến chống quân Nguyên Mông, Trần Hưng Đạo đã cho chuẩn bị nhiều cọc gỗ lim ở đây để cắm xuống lòng sông Bạch Đằng, tạo nên một trận thuỷ chiến vang lừng trong lịch sử. Sau đó còn rất nhiều mẩu gỗ sót lại vì vậy hang mang tên là hang Đầu Gỗ.


Lại có tên gọi là hang Giấu Gỗ vì theo truyền thuyết đây chính là nơi Trần Hưng Đạo cho giấu các cọc gỗ lim để chuẩn bị cho trận chiến Bạch Đằng chống quân Nguyên - Mông.


Nếu động Thiên Cung hoành tráng tinh tế, hiện đại thì hang Đầu Gỗ trầm mặc uy nghi và rất đồ sộ. Cuốn Merveille de Monde (kỳ quan thế giới) của Pháp xuất bản năm 1938 chuyên về du lịch giới thiệu các danh thắng nổi tiếng thế giới đã gọi hang Đầu Gỗ là Grotte des merveilles (động của các kỳ quan). Điều đó hoàn toàn chính xác.


Hang Đầu Gỗ như tập trung được một quần thể kiến trúc cổ xưa, Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ và tĩnh mịch với nhiều cột đá, trụ đá, măng đá nhỏ nhắn, cao vút như muốn vươn tận trời xanh...

----------


## phamthuong90

Dân Việt - Hiệp hội các văn phòng và môi giới du lịch Czech vừa bình chọn Top 10 hang động đẹp nhất thế giới, trong đó có hang Sửng Sốt của Việt Nam.
Theo vietinfo.eu, “hang Sửng Sốt là một trong những hang đẹp nhất khu Vịnh Hạ Long của Việt Nam. Đây là một hang đôi với hàng nghìn nhũ đá tuyệt vời được người Pháp phát hiện năm 1901”.
Hang Sửng Sốt - nằm bên trong đảo Bồ Hòn, một hòn đảo nằm ở trung tâm của Vịnh Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh - được người Pháp đặt tên là “động của những kỳ quan”. Mặc dù lối vào hang nhỏ nhưng lại khá rộng nếu khám phá hết được toàn bộ khu vực của hang.
Hang được chia thành 2 ngăn chính. Mỗi ngăn là một khung cảnh kỳ thú khiến người xem không khỏi sửng sốt. Toàn bộ ngăn thứ nhất như một nhà hát lớn rộng thênh thang với trần hang được phủ bằng nhũ đá, mở ra một thế giới của cổ tích. Lòng ngăn thứ hai có những hình tượng được gắn với truyền thuyết Thánh Gióng như chú ngựa, thanh gươm dài…
Top 10 hang động đẹp nhất thế giới do Hiệp hội các văn phòng và môi giới du lịch Czech bình chọn còn "điểm mặt" nhiều hang động nổi tiếng như hang Skocjan (Slovenia), hang băng Patagons (Argentina), hang Waitomo Glowworm (New Zeland)...

----------


## raovatplg0001

> Từ ngày 1-12-2011 phí tham quan vịnh Hạ Long sẽ được áp dụng mức giá mới theo Quyết định số 3620/2011/QĐ-UBND của UBND tỉnh. Đây một trong những điều chỉnh nhằm đảm bảo nguồn chi phí đáp ứng cho việc quản lý, bảo tồn và tiếp tục đầu tư phát huy giá trị di sản, kỳ quan Vịnh Hạ Long.
> Dưới đây là chi tiết giá phí cho từng nội dung tham quan:
> Mệnh giá VNĐ
> NỘI DUNG THAM QUAN DÀNH CHO NGƯỜI LỚN DÀNH CHO NGƯỜI CAO TUỔI VN DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM
> Tuyến 1:
> Thiên Cung-Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá, làng chài Ba Hang, Hòn Đỉnh Hương, Hòn Trống Mái (Gà Chọi), Làng chài Hoa Cương 80.000 40.000 40.000
> Tuyến 2:
> Hang Sửng Sốt, Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim), Động Mê Cung, Hồ Động Tiên (hoặc Hang Trống hoặc Hang Trinh Nữ hoặc Hang Bồ Nâu hoặc Hang Luồn) 90.000 45.000 40.000
> Tuyến 2 và nghỉ đêm:
> ...


Úp cho bạn, thông tin này đang cần... :Smile:

----------


## hoanganh.87

Thích nhỉ, làm chuyến đi nghỉ lễ 30.4 nào

----------


## phamthuong90

Cảm ơn bạn raovatplg0001 rất nhiều !!! :Smile:

----------


## phamthuong90

Bạn hoanganh.87 à, cảm ơn bạn đã quan tâm đến dịch vụ của bên mình. Dịp 30/4 này bên mình sẽ có nhiều khuyến mãi giảm giá đặc biệt đó bác à. Mong bạn sẽ liên hệ với bên mình để có một chuyến du lịch tuyệt vời nhất  :Smile:

----------


## sunwind

Chỗ này hồi bé mình được đi rồi, lâu không đi giờ lại thấy nhớ chỗ này đẹp dã man

----------


## phamthuong90

Để cảm nhận được hết sự hùng vĩ của thiên nhiên Vịnh Hạ Long và khám phá hết những vách núi với những mỏm, ghềnh tuyệt đẹp thì cách tốt nhất là chèo thuyền kayak.Chèo thuyền kayak đã xuất hiện ở Vịnh Hạ Long từ những năm đầu của thập kỷ 90. Lúc đầu,phương tiện này chủ yếu chỉ dành cho du khách nước ngoài ưa mạo hiểm, nhưng đến nay, đã có nhiều du khách trong nước tham gia chèo thuyền kayak, đặc biệt là những người trẻ tuổi. Khám phá bằng thuyền kayak, du khách dường như sẽ thấy được một vịnh Hạ Long tuyệt đẹp khác mà khi ngồi trên tàu du lịch không thể có được cái cảm giác đó.
Vẻ đẹp diệu kỳ của thiên nhiên qua hình tượng độc đáo và ngộ nghĩnh của hàng nghìn đảo đá vôi, các hang động với những nhũ đá huyền ảo có thể mê hoặc du khách. Một mình trên chiếc thuyền hay cùng với một tay chèo đồng hành, du khách sẽ khám phá những cảm xúc chưa bao giờ được trải qua khi khua mái chèo đến sát những chân núi đá và cảm nhận sự tĩnh lặng đến tuyệt đối của nhiều vùng vịnh vắng.Khi con thuyền kayak len lỏi qua những hòn đảo chưa được đặt tên, bạn mới tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng được vẻ đẹp của những rạn san hô, những đàn cá bé xíu tung tăng bơi lội và còn vô vàn cảnh sắc chưa từng thấy in trong bất kỳ cuốnsách du lịch nào. Mỗi lần mái chèo quạt xuống, vung lên là hàng trăm ngàn giọt nước biển ánh lên vẻ đẹp lấp lánh trong ánh nắng.Đến nay, hầu hết các thuyền lớn phục vụ] khách du lịch ở Vịnh Hạ Long đều trang bị thêm thuyền kayak. Có nhiều loại kayak bằng nhựa composit hay cao su đúc hoặc thuyền bơm hơi cùng với mái chèo. Các hòn đảo như hang Luồn, Ba Trái Đào, Ba Hầm, Đầu Bê… là những địa điểm thích hợp chèo thuyền kayak.Ở những hang động thấp, muốn vào được trong hang, nhiều khi du khách phải vừa nằm trên thuyền vừa dùng tay đẩy trên trần hang mới vào được. Có những đoạn nước cạn, du khách phải xuống kéo thuyền vượt qua.Trên đường trở về sau khi tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long, Brian James – một du khách đến từAustraliahào hứng kể những kỷ niệm thú vị sau chuyến đi, nhất là thời gian một mình trên chiếc thuyền kayak khám phá hang Luồn. “Ấn tượng nhất với tôi là khi cho thuyền chui vào hang. Càng chèo vào sâu càng tối om, hàng trăm ngọn nhũ thả xuống ngang mặt, có lúc phải nằm ép mình xuống mặt thuyền mới lọt qua được. Cảm giác mỏi nhừ hai cánh tay sau khi kết thúc cuộc hành trình khám phá Vịnh Hạ Long bằng thuyền kayak đã để lại cho tôi nhiều điều thú vị”, Brian James nói.Năm 2000, thời báo National Geographic Adventures Journal đã bầu chọn Vịnh Hạ Long là một trong 25 điểm du lịch chèo thuyền kayak hàng đầu thế giới.

----------


## phamthuong90

Từ xưa, vịnh Hạ Long đã được danh nhân văn hóa Nguyễn Trãi đánh giá là kỳ quan đất dựng giữa trời cao. Nói đến vịnh Hạ Long, trước hết phải nói đến vẻ đẹp thần tiên của non nước mây trời nơi đây.



Một góc vịnh Hạ Long



Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh thủy mặc khổng lồ vô cùng sống động với hàng ngàn đảo đá. Có chỗ thì quây quần, tụ lại xúm xít chen chân, có chỗ lại tách rời riêng biệt tạo những nét chấm phá cực kỳ tài nghệ.
Dưới bàn tay khéo léo, tài hoa của tạo hóa, các đảo đá vô tri, tĩnh lặng trở thành những nhân vật sống động, thân thuộc với con người. Đảo thì giống như đôi gà bên nhau chờn vờn trên sóng nước (hòn Trống Mái), đảo lại giống một chú rùa khổng lồ lim dim ngủ (hòn Rùa) hay như một vị sư già đang chắp tay hướng ra mặt biển tụng kinh niệm Phật (hòn Ông Sư).



Rồi có đảo lại giống như một chiếc lư hương khổng lồ đứng giữa biển khơi như để cúng tế trời đất (hòn Đỉnh Hương) và còn nhiều, nhiều đảo khác có hình dáng quen thuộc mà chúng ta còn chưa khám phá hết những bí mật thần kỳ.


Hòn Trống Mái - Hạ Long



Biển của Hạ Long bốn mùa một màu xanh đằm thắm. Mùa xuân giữa sóng nước mênh mông trong làn sương bạc che phủ, những đảo đá trở nên uyển chuyển mềm mại, bồng bềnh trên sóng nước.
Mùa hè đến, ánh bình minh ló rạng nơi chân trời, những đảo đá như vươn dậy, từ mặt nước bao la. Toàn vịnh mang một màu đỏ rực chuyển dần sang màu xanh lam. Những gợn sóng lăn tăn ánh bạc đua nhau lướt trên mặt vịnh xô vào bờ. Những loài phong lan và cây cỏ vươn ra từ kẽ đá, rực rỡ đơm hoa.
Khi thăm vịnh Hạ Long, thú vị nhất là được ngồi trên thuyền buồm, len lỏi giữa rừng đảo đan vào nhau như bức tường thành vô tận chốc chốc lại mở ra cho thuyền ta lách qua. Cảnh cũ khép lại, cảnh mới hiện ra. Con đường quanh co ấy tưởng chừng không bao giờ chấm dứt.


Thạch nhũ đẹp lộng lẫy ở động Thiên Cung Ảnh: Wikipedia



Vẻ đẹp của Hạ Long không chỉ phơi bày ở dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời mà còn ẩn chứa trong lòng các đảo đá, với một hệ thống hang động vô cùng phong phú tập trung ở vùng trung tâm của di sản. Động Thiên Cung nguy nga lộng lẫy, hang Đầu Gỗ khỏe khoắn, hang Sửng Sốt thì kín đáo thâm trầm...
Và còn vô số các hang động đẹp khác gắn liền với những truyền thuyết dân gian như hang Trinh Nữ, hồ Động Tiên... Mỗi hang động là một lâu đài kiến trúc nguy nga và vô cùng tinh xảo của tạo hóa.


Hoàng hôn buông xuống khoác cho Hạ Long một vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo



Vịnh Hạ Long còn mang một vẻ đẹp rất riêng khi hoàng hôn buông xuống. Mặt vịnh lúc này được nhuộm một sắc màu đỏ rực của những tia nắng cuối cùng. Cảnh sắc quyện lại dệt nên những gam màu tuyệt diệu. Khi màn đêm buông xuống, vào những đêm trăng, mặt nước như được dát bạc quyện với màu sẫm của những đảo đá mờ xa khiến cho vịnh Hạ Long trở nên huyền ảo như thật như mơ.
Ở vịnh Hạ Long, dường như mỗi hòn đảo, hang động, bãi tắm đều gắn liền với những câu chuyện truyền thuyết về tình yêu, về nhân tình thế thái, và các chiến công giữ nước... khiến du khách như đang sống trong huyền thoại.
Ngày 17-12-1994, trong phiên họp lần thứ 18 của Hội đồng Di sản thế giới thuộc UNESCO tổ chức tại Thái Lan, vịnh Hạ Long đã chính thức được công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, khẳng định giá trị mang tính toàn cầu của vịnh Hạ Long. Và tháng 11-2000, một lần nữa vịnh Hạ Long lại vinh dự được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới về những giá trị địa chất địa mạo.
Theo halong.com

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí:Chùa toạ lạc tại phố Long Tiên, dưới chân núi Bài Thơ, Tp. Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Ðặc điểm:Ðây là ngôi chùa lớn nhất, là di tích lịch sử danh thắng nổi tiếng ở Tp. Hạ Long.




Chùa Long Tiên được xây dựng vào năm 1941, chùa có phong cách kiến trúc độc đáo hiếm thấy, mang phong cách kiến trúc và điêu khắc của các ngôi chùa thời nhà Nguyễn, kiểu chồng giường giá chiêng và những họa tiết hoa văn trang trí rồng phượng, hoa lá cách điệu. Trên đỉnh tam quan là tượng phật A-di-đà với tư thế ngồi, dưới là gác chuông, nổi bật ba chữ “Long Tiên Tự”. Hai bên là hai câu đối. Chính điện thờ Phật, bên phải thờ các tướng lĩnh nhà Trần, bên trái là cung Tam Phủ Thánh Mẫu.


Toà tam quan gồm ba cửa: cửa "Hữu'; cửa "Vô" và cửa "Đại". Trên đỉnh Tam Quan là tượng phật A-di-đà, dưới là gác chuông, nổi bật ba chữ lớn "Long Tiên Tự", Hai bên có hai câu đối.


Ngoài cổng Tam Quan có tượng Bồ Đề Đạt Ma, tổ của Thiền tông Trung Quốc và Việt Nam Bái đường và chính điện kiến trúc theo kiểu chữ "Đinh". Đây là nơi đặt nhiều tướng thờ. Cung tả của chính điện phối thờ cha, thánh Trần Hưng Đạo, cung bên hữu phối thờ mẹ, Vân Phương Thánh Mẫu.

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5km về hướng đông bắc. Đặc điểm: Động có 3 ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá, nhiều nhũ đá có hình người, hoa và các con vật rất đẹp, sống động.




Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn - một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.
Ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần... Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một "ông tiên" đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba "ông tam đa" đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.
Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần... Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động. Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ...

----------


## phamthuong90

Là một bãi tắm nhân tạo rộng và đẹp nằm sát bờ vịnh Hạ Long. Bãi cát dài hơn 500 m, rộng 100 m. Hàng ngày vào buổi sáng sớm hay chiều tà, hàng ngàn người xuống đây tắm, bãi tắm trở nên náo nhiệt lạ thường.


Qua con đường trải nhựa, sát bờ vịnh là dải cát trắng và hàng phi lao xanh mát. Hiện nay công ty quốc tế Hoàng Gia đã đầu tư nhiều dịch vụ vào khu bãi biển này. Khu du lịch Bãi Cháy được qui hoạch thành một khu du lịch đẹp nhất thành phố Hạ Long bao gồm nhà hàng, nhà biểu diễn múa rối nước và ca nhạc dân tộc, công viên quốc tế Hoàng Gia, dịch vụ lướt ván và đi mô tô trên biển.




Cái tên Bãi Cháy có nhiều truyền thuyết khác nhau. Theo truyền thuyết xưa, Bãi Cháy chính là nơi đoàn thuyền lương của của quân Nguyên Mông do Trương Văn Hổ cầm đầu vào xâm lược Việt Nam đã bị Trần Khánh Dư cùng quân dân nhà Trần thiêu cháy và bị dạt vào bờ. Do nhiều thuyền giặc bị cháy, gió đông bắc lại thổi tạt lửa vào bờ phía tây Cửa Lục làm cháy luôn khu rừng đang hanh khô. Khu rừng bị cháy đó thành Bãi Cháy ngày nay.




Một truyền thuyết dân gian lại cho rằng trước đây tàu thuyền thường neo đậu vào bãi biển phía tây Cửa Lục. Dưới đáy và bên sườn thuyền thường có con hà bám vào rất chắc có thể ăn hỏng thuyền, vì thế dân chài phải lấy lá phi lao đốt xung quanh. Từ bên phía Hòn Gai và các nơi khác nhìn vào đó luôn luôn thấy lửa cháy rực lên nên gọi nơi này là Bãi Cháy.

----------


## phamthuong90

Khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu có diện tích 220 ha, được kiến tạo bởi những ngọn đồi thoai thoải. Một con đường trải bê tông dài khoảng 2 km nối đảo với đất liền. Tại Tuần Châu có rất nhiều hạng mục công trình đã và đang được xây dựng. Từ ngoài cổng đi vào lần lượt du khách sẽ đi qua một khu đồi đang được khẩn trương san lấp để xây dựng khu biệt thự do khách hàng tự xây dựng, hạ tầng cơ sở đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Đi tiếp vào trong, khu phố ẩm thực với năm nhà hàng và nhà tròn được thiết kế theo kiến trúc cung đình rất đẹp cùng một lúc có thể phục vụ trên 1.000 thực khách với những món ăn Âu, á và dân tộc do các đầu bếp nổi tiếng trong nước và ngoài nước thực hiện. Các tiếp viên nhà hàng đều mang trang phục truyền thống của Việt Nam. Vào khu trung tâm du khách sẽ choáng ngợp bởi câu lạc bộ biểu diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, sư tử biển được xây dựng rất hiện đại và độc đáo.
Bãi tắm Tuần Châu: với thảm cát trải dài 2 km sẽ làm cho du khách thoải mái vùng vẫy giữa làn sóng biển trong xanh. Sát bãi biển là khu biệt thự 50 phòng nghỉ đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 5 sao mang đến cho du khách những phút giây thoải mái. ở đây còn có trên 300 phòng nghỉ khác đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Tại đảo Tuần Châu du khách có thể tham dự các hoạt động thể thao dưới nước: mô tô trượt nước tốc độ cao; ca nô kéo dù, lướt ván; câu cá trên biển Hạ Long; chèo thuyền; khinh khí cầu tham quan vịnh Hạ Long hoặc leo núi, cắm trại…Các dịch vụ: biểu diễn cá heo, sư tử biển, hải cẩu, xiếc thú, võ thuật phục vụ khách liên tục 3 suất/ngày trong tất cả các ngày trong tuần trừ thứ 2.

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Núi Bài Thơ ở trung tâm Tp. Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh.Đặc điểm: Đây là một di tích có giá trị văn hoá lịch sử quan trọng. Nơi đây còn lưu giữ nhiều bài thơ khắc trên đá của một số vị vua đi kinh lý, cảm hứng trước vẻ đẹp thần tiên của Vịnh Hạ Long đã làm thơ.




Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Hạ Long, có độ cao 200m, núi Bài Thơ là một di tích có giá trị văn hoá lịch sử quan trọng. Trước kia núi có tên gọi là núi Truyền Đăng. Đến tháng 2 năm 1468, nhân một dịp đi kinh lý vùng Đông Bắc, cảm hứng trước cảnh đẹp thần tiên của Vịnh Hạ Long vua Lê Thánh Tông đã làm một bài thơ và cho khắc vào vách núi phía Nam. Từ đó núi có tên là núi Đề Thơ, sau được gọi là núi Bài Thơ. 261 năm sau (năm 1729), nhân dịp duyệt thủy quân trên Biển Đông, chúa Trịnh Cương đã là một bài thơ họa lại bài thơ của vua Lê Thánh Tông và cho khắc ngay gần đấy.




Ngoài ra Núi Bài Thơ còn dấu tích bài thơ của Nguyễn Cẩn và một số bài thơ khác. Ngay dưới chân núi Bài Thơ có chùa Long Tiên mới được xây dựng vào năm 1940 để thờ Phật và các vị tướng triều Trần có công với nước. Ngôi chùa mang những nét kiến trúc rất độc đáo. Gần ngôi chùa này cũng có một con đường dẫn lên đỉnh núi. Ở Bến Đoan ngay gần chân núi còn có ngôi đền nhỏ do các chủ thuyền thường xuyên buôn bán qua vùng biển Đông Hải cùng nhau góp sức xây dựng. Đền thờ vị tướng tài Trần Quốc Nghiễn, con trai cả của Trần Quốc Tuấn. Trần Quốc Nghiễn là người có công lớn trong các cuộc chiến đấu chống giặc ngoại xâm của triều Trần, đặc biệt là quân Nguyên Mông xâm lược lần thứ ba năm 1288. Đến 1913 đền đã được trùng tu lại như ngày nay.


Theo: vietnamtourism

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm ở mỏm phía đông bắc đảo Bồ Hòn, cách hang Sửng Sốt khoảng hơn 1km, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Đặc điểm: Hang Luồn nối biển với một hồ nước hình tròn khép kín bởi núi. Hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tùy theo con nước thủy triều. Muốn vào được bên trong phải dùng thuyền nhỏ.




Đây là một vòng cung núi hình tròn khép kín ở giữa là một hồ nước xanh ngắt phẳng lặng, thông với biển bằng một đường hầm tạo ra bởi một chiếc hang mà đáy bị ngập nước. Hang Luồn dài gần 60m, nóc hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tuỳ theo con nước thủy triều.




Vòm hang hình cánh cung với nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống. Hồ nước bên trong trông như một sân vận động với các dãy khán đài vát lên cao vút, quây tròn xung quanh. Trên vách đá có nhiều dương xỉ, vạn tuế và phong lan. Các tàu du lịch không vào được trong hang mà chỉ neo đậu gần cửa. Du khách nào muốn vào thì phải xuống các thuyền nan nhỏ, mỗi chiếc chở được chừng 10 đến 15 người. Cả đi vào và đi ra mất chừng 20 phút. Nên mang theo phao cứu hộ. Đi thuyền vào trong hang du khách không phải trả tiền vì đã được tính trong tiền vé tham quan. Đang có dự án xây các nhà nổi cho du khách ở qua đêm tại đây.
Theo: vietnamtourism

----------


## phamthuong90

Vịnh Hạ Long (nơi rồng đáp xuống)- là khu di sản thiên nhiên thế giới được UNESCO công nhận. Cùng với hệ sinh thái phong phú, các di tích lịch sử quan trọng, ngày càng là điểm đến hấp dẫn cho nhiều du khách. Thiên Cung xin giới thiệu các bạn một số lưu ý khi đi du lịch tại đây.




Đi vào lúc nào thì thích hợp?
Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa: xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.
Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.


Đi đâu?
Đến vịnh Hạ Long, du khách có thể đi du thuyền để ngắm cảnh. Nhìn ngắm các hòn đảo tuyệt đẹp trên vịnh, và các nhà nổi của các ngư dân trên Vịnh.
Dọc theo bờ vịnh Hạ Long là khu nghỉ mát thường quen gọi là Bãi Cháy. Du khách có thể nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển ở đây. Còn nếu du khách thích hoang sơ và yên tĩnh thì có thể đi thuyền đến đảo Cô Tô lặn và ngắm nhìn những rặng san hô đẹp tuyệt.
Bên cạnh đó du khách không thể không ghé qua đảo Tuần Châu, một khu du lịch nổi tiếng bậc nhất ở miền Bắc và là hòn đảo đẹp nhất trong số 1.969 hòn đảo ở vịnh hạ Long. Ngoài ra đây là hòn đảo duy nhất có dân cư sinh sống. Các trò chơi bãi biển và dưới nước như : bóng chuyền bãi biển, đá bóng, lướt sóng, canô kéo dù, môtô trượt nước tốc độ cao sẽ đem lại cho bạn một kỳ nghỉ khoẻ khoắn, thú vị và đầy ấn tượng. Đặc biệt, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng và thưởng thức các món ăn ở Vườn ẩm thực Việt Nam. Vườn này được xây dựng theo phong cách độc đáo, mô phóng kiến trúc cung đình Việt Nam thế kỷ 17 và 18.
Hạ Long có hệ thống hang động rất lớn, mỗi hang động đều có những vẻ đẹp riêng và những câu chuyện gắn liền với nó. Du khách có thể chọn đi tham quan hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14km để ngắm nhìn những búp thạch nhũ được kiến tạo trong hàng triệu năm với nhiều hình dạng và kích cỡ khác nhau.
Nếu thích đi chùa lễ bái thì du khách hãy ghé khu di tích Yên Tử. Đây là một hệ thống chùa, am, tháp và rừng cây cổ thụ hoà quyện với cảnh vật thiên nhiên, Vẻ đẹp của Yên Tử là sự kỳ vĩ của núi non hoà với nét cổ kính trầm mặc của hệ thống am, tháp cùng với đường tùng, cây đại, trúc, mai.


Khu di tích Yên Tử


Đến, đi lại bằng gì?
Thành phố Hạ Long cách Hà Nội 170 km, với 3 đến 4 giờ đi xe ô tô. Nếu đi tự túc thì du khách có thể đón xe búyt tại Hà Nội. Từ trạm Kim Mã trên đường Nguyễn Thái Học, du khách đón chuyến xe buýt của hãng Hoàng Long Express. Xe chạy đều đặn mỗi 15 phút sẽ có 1 chuyến đi đến Hạ Long. Ngòai ra bạn cũng có thể đón xe búyt từ Hải Phòng chỉ cách vịnh Hạ Long khoảng 75 km. Một khi đã đến Vịnh Hạ Long, bạn có thể thuê thuyền hoặc tàu du ngoạn trên vịnh.
Ở đây có tàu chạy từ Hòn Gai đến Hải Phòng liên tục mỗi ngày. Tàu khởi hành tại Hòn Gai vào lúc 6h30, 13h và 16h. Tiếc là không có tàu cánh ngầm chạy tuyến Hạ Long và Hải Phòng. Tuy nhiên giá vé tàu hơi cao so với đi bằng xe ô tô.


Mua sắm, giá cả
Nhìn chung giá cả ở Hạ Long không quá mắc đối với một khu du lịch nổi tiếng. Du khách có thể mua sắm quần áo với giá mắc hơn một chút so với những nơi khác. Ăn uống ở các quán giá cũng khá là bình dân. Tuy nhiên du khách cũng cần phải hỏi xác định lại giá trước khi quyết định mua hay thuê cái gì.
Ngoài ra, giá vé xe khách từ Hà Nội đến Hạ Long khoảng 900.000 đồng. 
Giá nhà trọ trung bình khoảng 200.000 - 300.000 đồng mỗi ngày. Còn tiền thuê thuyền đi thăm quan Vịnh Hạ Long khá lộn xộn. Cò vé tàu nhiều và mời khách phức tạp, dễ gây xích mích. Bạn có thể liên hệ với Thiên Cung để có thể được bố trí ghép thuyền nhằm tránh chờ đợi hoặc không được ghép thuyền phù hợp. Giá vé thăm quan là 80.000 đồng mỗi người. Nếu bạn đi 6 tiếng trên Vịnh, giá trả cho thuyền sẽ là 90.000 đồng mỗi người. Để đỡ tốn chi phí, bạn nên lựa chọn chuyến thăm quan 3-4 tiếng. Có thể lựa các chuyến sáng sớm hoặc buổi trưa để thoải mái hơn trong việc đi lại và nghỉ ngơi.

----------


## phamthuong90

Cập nhật lúc 17:40, Thứ Sáu, 02/12/2011 (GMT+7)
Từ ngày 1-12-2011 phí tham quan vịnh Hạ Long sẽ được áp dụng mức giá mới theo Quyết định số 3620/2011/QĐ-UBND của UBND tỉnh. Đây một trong những điều chỉnh nhằm đảm bảo nguồn chi phí đáp ứng cho việc quản lý, bảo tồn và tiếp tục đầu tư phát huy giá trị di sản, kỳ quan Vịnh Hạ Long.
Dưới đây là chi tiết giá phí cho từng nội dung tham quan:
Mệnh giá VNĐ
NỘI DUNG THAM QUAN DÀNH CHO NGƯỜI LỚN DÀNH CHO NGƯỜI CAO TUỔI VN DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM
Tuyến 1:
Thiên Cung-Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá, làng chài Ba Hang, Hòn Đỉnh Hương, Hòn Trống Mái (Gà Chọi), Làng chài Hoa Cương 80.000 40.000 40.000
Tuyến 2:
Hang Sửng Sốt, Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim), Động Mê Cung, Hồ Động Tiên (hoặc Hang Trống hoặc Hang Trinh Nữ hoặc Hang Bồ Nâu hoặc Hang Luồn) 90.000 45.000 40.000
Tuyến 2 và nghỉ đêm:
Hang Sửng Sốt - Ti Tốp hoặc Soi Sim - Động Mê Cung - Hồ Động Tiên (hoặc Hang Trống hoặc Hang Trinh Nữ hoặc Hang Bồ Nâu hoặc Hang Luồn) - Điểm nghỉ đêm : Hòn 690-Lạch Đầu Xuôi-Hòn Lờm Bò (hoặc Hang Trinh Nữ-Hang Trống hoặc Hồ Động Tiên-Hang Luồn hoặc Hòn 587 Hang Lát). 130.000 65.000 60.000
Tuyến 3:
Trung tâm Văn hóa làng chài Cửa Vạn - Làng chài Cửa Vạn - Hang Tiên Ông - Hồ Ba Hầm 60.000 30.000 30.000
Tuyến 3 và nghỉ đêm:
Trung tâm Văn hóa làng chài Cửa Vạn - Làng chài Cửa Vạn - Hang Tiên Ông - Hồ Ba Hầm - Điểm nghỉ đêm: Hồ Ba Hầm (hoặc Làng chài Cửa Vạn). 100.000 50.000 50.000
Tuyến 4:
Hang Cỏ - Hang Thầy - Làng chài Vông Viêng - Hang Cạp La - Làng chài Cống Đầm hoặc Khu sinh thái Tùng Áng - Cống Đỏ hoặc Hòn Xếp 60.000 30.000 10.000
Tuyến 4 và nghỉ đêm:
Hang Cỏ, Hang Thầy, Làng chài Vông Viêng, Hang Cạp La, Làng chài Cống Đầm hoặc Khu sinh thái Tùng Áng-Cống Đỏ (hoặc Hòn Xếp), Điểm nghỉ đêm Cống Đỏ 100.000 50.000 30.000
Tuyến 5: Cảng tàu – Bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà – Hải Phòng):
Hòn Chó Đá, làng chài Ba Hang, Hòn Đỉnh Hương, Hòn Trống Mái (Gà Chọi), Làng chài Hoa Cương 40.000 20.000 20.000
Tham quan bổ sung điểm dành cho người lớn: Hang Ba Hang HOẶC Soi Sim
(Khi khách tham quan đã có vé tham quan tuyến 1 hoặc tuyến 2 tương ứng) 20.000 10.000 10.000
Tham quan bổ sung điểm trong tuyến:
Hang Bồ Nâu (hoặc Hang Luồn hoặc Hang Trống hoặc Hang Trinh Nữ )
(Khi khách đã có vé tham quan tuyến 2) 10.000 
Ghi chú: - Mỗi loại vé tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long có thể dùng chung cho nhiều đối tượng khách khác nhau và các nội dung tham quan khác nhau nhưng chỉ có giá trị đối với một trong những nội dung tham quan (tuyến hoặc điểm tham quan) được ghi trên vé. Khách đã mua vé tham quan một tuyến nếu có nhu cầu tham quan các tuyến khác hoặc điểm tham quan bổ sung thì phải mua thêm loại vé có mệnh giá qui định theo tuyến (điểm tham quan bổ sung) đó.
- Vé tham quan chỉ có giá trị một lần sử dụng cho 1 người trong ngày, khách mua vé nghỉ đêm trên Vịnh có giá trị sử dụng từ 12 giờ ngày hôm trước đến 12 giờ trưa ngày hôm sau.
- Người cao tuổi được hưởng ưu đãi theo Thông tư 127/2011/TT-BTC phải là công dân Việt Nam đủ 60 tuổi trở lên (theo Điều 2 Luật Người cao tuổi) và phải xuất trình giấy CMND hoặc giấy tờ hợp lệ khác chứng minh là người cao tuổi. Trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi miễn vé, đủ từ 6 đến 15 tuổi thu theo mệnh giá ghi trên vé.

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm ở phía bắc đảo Đầu Gỗ, cách cảng tàu du lịch 4km về phía nam.

Đặc điểm: Là một trong những hang động đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long. Hang rộng, có nhiều cấp nhiều ngăn với vô vàn nhũ đá, măng đá mang những hình thù kỳ lạ.

Hang này nằm ngay gần hang Đầu Gỗ, cửa hang ở trên độ cao 25m. đây là một hang động vào loại đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long mà con người biết tới. Hang rộng gần 10.000m2 có cấu trúc rất phức tạp, gồm nhiều cấp, nhiều ngăn với các trần và bờ vách rất cao, rộng. Đặc biệt trong hang, ở đâu đâu ta cũng thấy vô vàn các khối nhũ, măng đá với các hình dáng kì lạ. Vì vậy người ta đã hình dung ra cả một huyền thoại về cuộc tình và sự chia tay của Rồng bố, Rồng mẹ đã diễn ra trên vách đá hoặc nghĩ rằng đây là hình ảnh của các mê cung của Hoàng đế Ba Tư trong chuyện Nghìn lẻ một đêm.

Ở ngách phía trong, hang lại thông ra ngoài bằng một cửa nhỏ, nhìn xuống một vịnh biển nhỏ bị vây kín bởi một vùng cung núi. Trong hang cũng thấy có một dòng chữ trên vách đá và con số 1901. Có lẽ đây là bút tích của nhà thám hiểm đầu tiên đã tìm tới hang này. Bây giờ người ta đã xây hẳn một hệ thống cầu thang, hành lang đẹp và công phu cả ở bên ngoài và bên trong hang với các hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng để du khách dễ dàng vào thăm hang. Ngày 1/5/1998, động Thiên Cung chính thức mở cửa đón du khách và từ đó đã tạo thành một làn sóng du lịch để về vịnh Hạ Long. Đây là chiếc động đầu tiên ở Hạ Long đã được con người sủa sang với quy mô lớn. Sắp tới hang này sẽ được sửa sang một lần nữa với mục đích cố gắng giữ gìn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của nó.

----------


## phamthuong90

Giữa non nước mây trời Hạ Long tuyệt mỹ, một cái hang mang tên rất mộc mạc dân dã: hang Đầu Gỗ. Hang nằm trên đảo Đầu Gỗ. Từ phía xa nhìn lại, cửa hang có màu xanh lam hình một con sứa biển, qua 90 bậc đá xây ta tới cửa hang. Vòm hang cao khoảng 25m, từ trên cao ấy hàng trăm nhũ đá khổng lồ rủ xuống như một dòng thác kỳ lạ.


Hang được chia làm ba ngăn chính. Ngăn phía ngoài có hình vòm cuốn tràn trề ánh sáng tự nhiên, trần hang là một bức "tranh sơn dầu" khổng lồ, mô tả phong cảnh thiên nhiên hoang sơ với những rừng măng đá, nhũ đá nhiều mầu tạo nên nhiều hình thù kỳ lạ tuỳ theo trí tưởng tượng phong phú của mỗi người: những đàn voi đang đi kiếm ăn, những chú hươu sao ngơ ngác, chú sư tử lim dim ngủ..., phía dưới là một chú rùa đang bơi giữa bể nước mênh mông. Đứng dưới vòm hang ta có cảm giác như đang đứng giữa một toà lâu đài cổ kính, có lối kiến trúc đồ sộ và hùng vĩ.


Vượt qua ngăn thứ nhất, qua một khe cửa hẹp, ta sẽ bước vào ngăn thứ hai của hang. ánh sáng chiếu vào đây mờ ảo, những bức tranh mới lạ hiện lên long lanh huyền bí. Những chùm hoa đá lúc ẩn lúc hiện, những hình ảnh vừa quen thuộc vừa xa lạ,... tạo cho con người vừa sợ sệt vừa tò mò.


Tới ngăn thứ ba của hang, lòng hang lại đột ngột mở rộng. Tận cùng hang là một chiếc giếng tiên bốn mùa nước ngọt trong vắt, chảy tràn trề. Bất giác ta nhìn lên phía trên trong ánh sáng mờ ảo, ta nhận ra bốn xung quanh là hình ảnh toà thành cổ, trên đó đang diễn ra một trận hỗn chiến của những chú voi, ngựa đang xung trận, người và ngựa chen chúc, gươm giáo tua tủa, tất cả như đang xông lên và bỗng dưng bị hoá đá.




Sở dĩ gọi là hang Đầu Gỗ, theo truyền thuyết xưa kể rằng: Trong cuộc kháng chiến chống quân Nguyên Mông, Trần Hưng Đạo đã cho chuẩn bị nhiều cọc gỗ lim ở đây để cắm xuống lòng sông Bạch Đằng, tạo nên một trận thuỷ chiến vang lừng trong lịch sử. Sau đó còn rất nhiều mẩu gỗ sót lại vì vậy hang mang tên là hang Đầu Gỗ.


Lại có tên gọi là hang Giấu Gỗ vì theo truyền thuyết đây chính là nơi Trần Hưng Đạo cho giấu các cọc gỗ lim để chuẩn bị cho trận chiến Bạch Đằng chống quân Nguyên - Mông.


Nếu động Thiên Cung hoành tráng tinh tế, hiện đại thì hang Đầu Gỗ trầm mặc uy nghi và rất đồ sộ. Cuốn Merveille de Monde (kỳ quan thế giới) của Pháp xuất bản năm 1938 chuyên về du lịch giới thiệu các danh thắng nổi tiếng thế giới đã gọi hang Đầu Gỗ là Grotte des merveilles (động của các kỳ quan). Điều đó hoàn toàn chính xác.


Hang Đầu Gỗ như tập trung được một quần thể kiến trúc cổ xưa, Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ và tĩnh mịch với nhiều cột đá, trụ đá, măng đá nhỏ nhắn, cao vút như muốn vươn tận trời xanh...

----------


## phamthuong90

Dân Việt - Hiệp hội các văn phòng và môi giới du lịch Czech vừa bình chọn Top 10 hang động đẹp nhất thế giới, trong đó có hang Sửng Sốt của Việt Nam.
Theo vietinfo.eu, “hang Sửng Sốt là một trong những hang đẹp nhất khu Vịnh Hạ Long của Việt Nam. Đây là một hang đôi với hàng nghìn nhũ đá tuyệt vời được người Pháp phát hiện năm 1901”.



Hang Sửng Sốt. Ảnh dulichhalong.orgHang Sửng Sốt - nằm bên trong đảo Bồ Hòn, một hòn đảo nằm ở trung tâm của Vịnh Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh - được người Pháp đặt tên là “động của những kỳ quan”. Mặc dù lối vào hang nhỏ nhưng lại khá rộng nếu khám phá hết được toàn bộ khu vực của hang.
Hang được chia thành 2 ngăn chính. Mỗi ngăn là một khung cảnh kỳ thú khiến người xem không khỏi sửng sốt. Toàn bộ ngăn thứ nhất như một nhà hát lớn rộng thênh thang với trần hang được phủ bằng nhũ đá, mở ra một thế giới của cổ tích. Lòng ngăn thứ hai có những hình tượng được gắn với truyền thuyết Thánh Gióng như chú ngựa, thanh gươm dài…
Top 10 hang động đẹp nhất thế giới do Hiệp hội các văn phòng và môi giới du lịch Czech bình chọn còn "điểm mặt" nhiều hang động nổi tiếng như hang Skocjan (Slovenia), hang băng Patagons (Argentina), hang Waitomo Glowworm (New Zeland)...

----------


## phamthuong90

Cách Bãi Cháy chừng 14 km về phía đông. Bãi tắm này có hình vầng trăng ôm trọn lấy chân đảo, bãi cát tuy nhỏ nhưng rất thoáng đãng và yên tĩnh, bốn mùa nước sạch và trong xanh, đặc biệt phong cảnh trời mây, non nước ở đây tuyệt đẹp.


Sở dĩ có tên là bãi tắm Ti Tốp là vì năm 1962 Hồ Chủ Tịch và nhà du hành vũ trụ Giéc Man Ti Tốp đã đến thăm nơi đây. Hiện nay tại bãi tắm này đã có một quầy bar, có dịch vụ cho thuê áo tắm, phao bơi, tắm nước ngọt. Nước ngọt được Ban Quản lý Vịnh cho vận chuyển từ đất liền ra. Bãi tắm này hiện đang thu hút rất nhiều khách ra tắm biển và thăm đảo.

----------


## phamthuong90

Để cảm nhận được hết sự hùng vĩ của thiên nhiên Vịnh Hạ Long và khám phá hết những vách núi với những mỏm, ghềnh tuyệt đẹp thì cách tốt nhất là chèo thuyền kayak.Chèo thuyền kayak đã xuất hiện ở Vịnh Hạ Long từ những năm đầu của thập kỷ 90. Lúc đầu,phương tiện này chủ yếu chỉ dành cho du khách nước ngoài ưa mạo hiểm, nhưng đến nay, đã có nhiều du khách trong nước tham gia chèo thuyền kayak, đặc biệt là những người trẻ tuổi. Khám phá bằng thuyền kayak, du khách dường như sẽ thấy được một vịnh Hạ Long tuyệt đẹp khác mà khi ngồi trên tàu du lịch không thể có được cái cảm giác đó.



Chèo kayak trong ánh chiều Hạ Long. Ảnh: ĐL

Vẻ đẹp diệu kỳ của thiên nhiên qua hình tượng độc đáo và ngộ nghĩnh của hàng nghìn đảo đá vôi, các hang động với những nhũ đá huyền ảo có thể mê hoặc du khách. Một mình trên chiếc thuyền hay cùng với một tay chèo đồng hành, du khách sẽ khám phá những cảm xúc chưa bao giờ được trải qua khi khua mái chèo đến sát những chân núi đá và cảm nhận sự tĩnh lặng đến tuyệt đối của nhiều vùng vịnh vắng.Khi con thuyền kayak len lỏi qua những hòn đảo chưa được đặt tên, bạn mới tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng được vẻ đẹp của những rạn san hô, những đàn cá bé xíu tung tăng bơi lội và còn vô vàn cảnh sắc chưa từng thấy in trong bất kỳ cuốnsách du lịch nào. Mỗi lần mái chèo quạt xuống, vung lên là hàng trăm ngàn giọt nước biển ánh lên vẻ đẹp lấp lánh trong ánh nắng.Đến nay, hầu hết các thuyền lớn phục vụ] khách du lịch ở Vịnh Hạ Long đều trang bị thêm thuyền kayak. Có nhiều loại kayak bằng nhựa composit hay cao su đúc hoặc thuyền bơm hơi cùng với mái chèo. Các hòn đảo như hang Luồn, Ba Trái Đào, Ba Hầm, Đầu Bê… là những địa điểm thích hợp chèo thuyền kayak.Ở những hang động thấp, muốn vào được trong hang, nhiều khi du khách phải vừa nằm trên thuyền vừa dùng tay đẩy trên trần hang mới vào được. Có những đoạn nước cạn, du khách phải xuống kéo thuyền vượt qua.Trên đường trở về sau khi tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long, Brian James – một du khách đến từAustraliahào hứng kể những kỷ niệm thú vị sau chuyến đi, nhất là thời gian một mình trên chiếc thuyền kayak khám phá hang Luồn. “Ấn tượng nhất với tôi là khi cho thuyền chui vào hang. Càng chèo vào sâu càng tối om, hàng trăm ngọn nhũ thả xuống ngang mặt, có lúc phải nằm ép mình xuống mặt thuyền mới lọt qua được. Cảm giác mỏi nhừ hai cánh tay sau khi kết thúc cuộc hành trình khám phá Vịnh Hạ Long bằng thuyền kayak đã để lại cho tôi nhiều điều thú vị”, Brian James nói.Năm 2000, thời báo National Geographic Adventures Journal đã bầu chọn Vịnh Hạ Long là một trong 25 điểm du lịch chèo thuyền kayak hàng đầu thế giới.

----------


## phamthuong90

Từ xưa, vịnh Hạ Long đã được danh nhân văn hóa Nguyễn Trãi đánh giá là kỳ quan đất dựng giữa trời cao. Nói đến vịnh Hạ Long, trước hết phải nói đến vẻ đẹp thần tiên của non nước mây trời nơi đây.



Một góc vịnh Hạ Long

Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh thủy mặc khổng lồ vô cùng sống động với hàng ngàn đảo đá. Có chỗ thì quây quần, tụ lại xúm xít chen chân, có chỗ lại tách rời riêng biệt tạo những nét chấm phá cực kỳ tài nghệ.
Dưới bàn tay khéo léo, tài hoa của tạo hóa, các đảo đá vô tri, tĩnh lặng trở thành những nhân vật sống động, thân thuộc với con người. Đảo thì giống như đôi gà bên nhau chờn vờn trên sóng nước (hòn Trống Mái), đảo lại giống một chú rùa khổng lồ lim dim ngủ (hòn Rùa) hay như một vị sư già đang chắp tay hướng ra mặt biển tụng kinh niệm Phật (hòn Ông Sư).
Rồi có đảo lại giống như một chiếc lư hương khổng lồ đứng giữa biển khơi như để cúng tế trời đất (hòn Đỉnh Hương) và còn nhiều, nhiều đảo khác có hình dáng quen thuộc mà chúng ta còn chưa khám phá hết những bí mật thần kỳ.



Hòn Trống Mái - Hạ Long

Biển của Hạ Long bốn mùa một màu xanh đằm thắm. Mùa xuân giữa sóng nước mênh mông trong làn sương bạc che phủ, những đảo đá trở nên uyển chuyển mềm mại, bồng bềnh trên sóng nước.
Mùa hè đến, ánh bình minh ló rạng nơi chân trời, những đảo đá như vươn dậy, từ mặt nước bao la. Toàn vịnh mang một màu đỏ rực chuyển dần sang màu xanh lam. Những gợn sóng lăn tăn ánh bạc đua nhau lướt trên mặt vịnh xô vào bờ. Những loài phong lan và cây cỏ vươn ra từ kẽ đá, rực rỡ đơm hoa.
Khi thăm vịnh Hạ Long, thú vị nhất là được ngồi trên thuyền buồm, len lỏi giữa rừng đảo đan vào nhau như bức tường thành vô tận chốc chốc lại mở ra cho thuyền ta lách qua. Cảnh cũ khép lại, cảnh mới hiện ra. Con đường quanh co ấy tưởng chừng không bao giờ chấm dứt.



Thạch nhũ đẹp lộng lẫy ở động Thiên Cung Ảnh: Wikipedia

Vẻ đẹp của Hạ Long không chỉ phơi bày ở dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời mà còn ẩn chứa trong lòng các đảo đá, với một hệ thống hang động vô cùng phong phú tập trung ở vùng trung tâm của di sản. Động Thiên Cung nguy nga lộng lẫy, hang Đầu Gỗ khỏe khoắn, hang Sửng Sốt thì kín đáo thâm trầm...
Và còn vô số các hang động đẹp khác gắn liền với những truyền thuyết dân gian như hang Trinh Nữ, hồ Động Tiên... Mỗi hang động là một lâu đài kiến trúc nguy nga và vô cùng tinh xảo của tạo hóa.



Hoàng hôn buông xuống khoác cho Hạ Long một vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo

Vịnh Hạ Long còn mang một vẻ đẹp rất riêng khi hoàng hôn buông xuống. Mặt vịnh lúc này được nhuộm một sắc màu đỏ rực của những tia nắng cuối cùng. Cảnh sắc quyện lại dệt nên những gam màu tuyệt diệu. Khi màn đêm buông xuống, vào những đêm trăng, mặt nước như được dát bạc quyện với màu sẫm của những đảo đá mờ xa khiến cho vịnh Hạ Long trở nên huyền ảo như thật như mơ.
Ở vịnh Hạ Long, dường như mỗi hòn đảo, hang động, bãi tắm đều gắn liền với những câu chuyện truyền thuyết về tình yêu, về nhân tình thế thái, và các chiến công giữ nước... khiến du khách như đang sống trong huyền thoại.
Ngày 17-12-1994, trong phiên họp lần thứ 18 của Hội đồng Di sản thế giới thuộc UNESCO tổ chức tại Thái Lan, vịnh Hạ Long đã chính thức được công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, khẳng định giá trị mang tính toàn cầu của vịnh Hạ Long. Và tháng 11-2000, một lần nữa vịnh Hạ Long lại vinh dự được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới về những giá trị địa chất địa mạo.
Theo halong.com

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí:Chùa toạ lạc tại phố Long Tiên, dưới chân núi Bài Thơ, Tp. Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Ðặc điểm:Ðây là ngôi chùa lớn nhất, là di tích lịch sử danh thắng nổi tiếng ở Tp. Hạ Long.


Chùa Long Tiên được xây dựng vào năm 1941, chùa có phong cách kiến trúc độc đáo hiếm thấy, mang phong cách kiến trúc và điêu khắc của các ngôi chùa thời nhà Nguyễn, kiểu chồng giường giá chiêng và những họa tiết hoa văn trang trí rồng phượng, hoa lá cách điệu. Trên đỉnh tam quan là tượng phật A-di-đà với tư thế ngồi, dưới là gác chuông, nổi bật ba chữ “Long Tiên Tự”. Hai bên là hai câu đối. Chính điện thờ Phật, bên phải thờ các tướng lĩnh nhà Trần, bên trái là cung Tam Phủ Thánh Mẫu.


Toà tam quan gồm ba cửa: cửa "Hữu'; cửa "Vô" và cửa "Đại". Trên đỉnh Tam Quan là tượng phật A-di-đà, dưới là gác chuông, nổi bật ba chữ lớn "Long Tiên Tự", Hai bên có hai câu đối.


Ngoài cổng Tam Quan có tượng Bồ Đề Đạt Ma, tổ của Thiền tông Trung Quốc và Việt Nam Bái đường và chính điện kiến trúc theo kiểu chữ "Đinh". Đây là nơi đặt nhiều tướng thờ. Cung tả của chính điện phối thờ cha, thánh Trần Hưng Đạo, cung bên hữu phối thờ mẹ, Vân Phương Thánh Mẫu.

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5km về hướng đông bắc. Đặc điểm: Động có 3 ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá, nhiều nhũ đá có hình người, hoa và các con vật rất đẹp, sống động.




Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn - một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.


Ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần... Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một "ông tiên" đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba "ông tam đa" đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.


Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần... Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động. Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ...
Theo: vietnamtourism

----------


## phamthuong90

Là một bãi tắm nhân tạo rộng và đẹp nằm sát bờ vịnh Hạ Long. Bãi cát dài hơn 500 m, rộng 100 m. Hàng ngày vào buổi sáng sớm hay chiều tà, hàng ngàn người xuống đây tắm, bãi tắm trở nên náo nhiệt lạ thường.


Qua con đường trải nhựa, sát bờ vịnh là dải cát trắng và hàng phi lao xanh mát. Hiện nay công ty quốc tế Hoàng Gia đã đầu tư nhiều dịch vụ vào khu bãi biển này. Khu du lịch Bãi Cháy được qui hoạch thành một khu du lịch đẹp nhất thành phố Hạ Long bao gồm nhà hàng, nhà biểu diễn múa rối nước và ca nhạc dân tộc, công viên quốc tế Hoàng Gia, dịch vụ lướt ván và đi mô tô trên biển.


Cái tên Bãi Cháy có nhiều truyền thuyết khác nhau. Theo truyền thuyết xưa, Bãi Cháy chính là nơi đoàn thuyền lương của của quân Nguyên Mông do Trương Văn Hổ cầm đầu vào xâm lược Việt Nam đã bị Trần Khánh Dư cùng quân dân nhà Trần thiêu cháy và bị dạt vào bờ. Do nhiều thuyền giặc bị cháy, gió đông bắc lại thổi tạt lửa vào bờ phía tây Cửa Lục làm cháy luôn khu rừng đang hanh khô. Khu rừng bị cháy đó thành Bãi Cháy ngày nay.


Một truyền thuyết dân gian lại cho rằng trước đây tàu thuyền thường neo đậu vào bãi biển phía tây Cửa Lục. Dưới đáy và bên sườn thuyền thường có con hà bám vào rất chắc có thể ăn hỏng thuyền, vì thế dân chài phải lấy lá phi lao đốt xung quanh. Từ bên phía Hòn Gai và các nơi khác nhìn vào đó luôn luôn thấy lửa cháy rực lên nên gọi nơi này là Bãi Cháy.

----------


## phamthuong90

*TÀU THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ – QUAN LẠN THEO TUYẾN*

*HalongWave xin kính chào Quý khách!*
*Chúng tôi luôn tự tin đem đến cho Quý khách dịchvụ hoàn hảo với các tiêu chí:**1.    * *Giá tốt nhất**2.    * *Chất lượng cao**3.    * *An toàn**HalongWave có đội  tàu lớn. Mức giá luôn luôn tốt vì không qua khâu trung gian. Các tàu được đóng mới, sang trọng và thẩm mỹ. Hành lang, lan can, boong dạo… rộng rãi, chắc chắn cho việc đi lại. Trên tàu luôn đầy đủ phao cứu sinh, Thiết bị phòng chống cháy nổ, Thiết bị bảo vệ môi trường, Thiết bị giảm rung – giảm âm, máy móc được kiểm tra định kỳ hàng tuần để đảm bảo sự vận hành an toàn. Tàu tiện nghi với bàn ghế đẹp, chiều rộng của ghế không nhỏ hơn 50cm, sắp xếp lịch sự, có đủ quạt, điều hòa hiện đại… Hệ thống chứa nước sạch đảm bảo phục vụ Quý khách trong suốt hành trình. HalongWave được Sở Giao Thông Vận Tải, Sở Du Lịch, Cơ Quan Đăng Kiểm Đường Thủy Nội Địa, Cục An Toàn Vệ Sinh Thực Phẩm.... công nhận tàu du lịch đạt tiêu chuẩn cao về chất lượng dịch vụ.  Với phương châm “ TRỌNG CHỮ TÍN” , chúng tôi đều phục vụ với tất cả sự nhiệt  tâm, cẩn thận, chu đáo, tác phong chuyên nghiệp.*
*HALONG WAVE -**TẬN TÂM VÀ  MỘT LÒNG PHỤC VỤ  vì  NIỀM VUI - HẠNH PHÚC TRỌN VẸN của Quý khách!*
** 
*BẢNG GIÁ*
*I. CHO THUÊ TÀU RIÊNG THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ THEO TUYẾN*
- Du thuyền tiêu chuẩn, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 250,000đ-280,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Superior, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 320,000đ-350,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Superior điều hòa:* 700,000đ-800.000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Deluxe, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 500,000đ-600,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Deluxe VIP có điều hòa:* 880,000đ-920.000đ/giờ*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà): 2 mức giá:* *1.700.000đ/ lượt – 3.000.000đ/khứ hồi; 1.900.000đ/lượt – 3.200.000đ/khứ hồi*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà): 2 mức giá:* *2.800.000đ/lượt – 3.800.000đ/khứ hồi, 3.000.000đ/lượt – 4.000.000đ/khứ hồi*
*- Vịnh Hạ Long - đảo Quan Lạn* *9.000.000đ/lượt*

*CÁC TUYẾN HẠ LONG THAM KHẢO:*
*Tuyến 1 (4 tiếng):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 1 (5 tiếng):**Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy - Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá - Đỉnh Hương – Làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi – Hòn Con Vịt – Hòn Ngón Tay - Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*
*Tuyến 2 (6 tiếng):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 2 (7 tiếng):** hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) - vịnh Bái Tử Long*
*Tuyến 3 (8 tiếng):*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 1:**động Thiên Cung – hòn Chó Đá -  hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 2**:** hang Sửng Sốt - bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – động Mê Cung – hồ Động Tiên ( hoặc hang Bồ Nâu – hoặc hang Luồn)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 3**:* *hang Tiên Ông – Trung tâm Bảo tồn Văn hóa biển, làng chài Cửa Vạn - Hồ Ba Hầm*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 4: Làng chài Vung Viêng*
*- Tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Hành trình thăm vịnh Hạ Long – đảo Quan Lạn*
** 
*II. TÀU GHÉP, TOUR GHÉP THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ*
*1.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 1 (4 tiếng)*
*100.000đ-120.000đ-140.000đ-160.000đ/khách:* tùy vào giờ và loại tàu đi

*2.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 2 (6 tiếng)*
*150.000đ-180.000đ-200.000đ/khách:* tùy vào giờ và loại tàu đi
*3. Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long + sang bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà)*
*200.000đ-250.000đ/khách (1 chiều)*
*4. Tour ghép Hạ Long 1 ngày giá rẻ nhất, trọn gói, khởi hành từ Hà Nội*
*385.000đ-450,000đ/khách – loại tiêu chuẩn*
*490.000đ/khách – loại Superior*
*650.000đ/khách – loại Deluxe*
*Đã bao gồm trọn gói:* Xe đưa đón Hà Nội  + HDV* +* Tàu thăm vịnh tuyến 1  + Vé thắng cảnh tuyến 1+ ăn trưa trên tàu  
*Đón tại các điểm trong Phố Cổ Hà Nội lúc 08h00*
*Về đến Hà Nội lúc 19h30 ngày hôm sau*
 
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*TT DU LỊCH SÓNG HẠ LONG - HALONG WAVE TOURIST*

*Hotline 24/7: 0975 542 806 – 0977 535 669*
*Nick Yahoo / Skype: halongwave*
*Địa chỉ: Tổ 18, Khu 4, Tuần Châu, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh*
**VP Hà Nội:*
*Địa chỉ: P1104, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04. 62841786*
*Mail: tauhalong@gmail.com // Sales@halongwave.com*
*Website: http://www.halongwave.com*

----------


## phamthuong90

Khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu có diện tích 220 ha, được kiến tạo bởi những ngọn đồi thoai thoải. Một con đường trải bê tông dài khoảng 2 km nối đảo với đất liền. Tại Tuần Châu có rất nhiều hạng mục công trình đã và đang được xây dựng. Từ ngoài cổng đi vào lần lượt du khách sẽ đi qua một khu đồi đang được khẩn trương san lấp để xây dựng khu biệt thự do khách hàng tự xây dựng, hạ tầng cơ sở đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Đi tiếp vào trong, khu phố ẩm thực với năm nhà hàng và nhà tròn được thiết kế theo kiến trúc cung đình rất đẹp cùng một lúc có thể phục vụ trên 1.000 thực khách với những món ăn Âu, á và dân tộc do các đầu bếp nổi tiếng trong nước và ngoài nước thực hiện. Các tiếp viên nhà hàng đều mang trang phục truyền thống của Việt Nam. Vào khu trung tâm du khách sẽ choáng ngợp bởi câu lạc bộ biểu diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, sư tử biển được xây dựng rất hiện đại và độc đáo.




Bãi tắm Tuần Châu: với thảm cát trải dài 2 km sẽ làm cho du khách thoải mái vùng vẫy giữa làn sóng biển trong xanh. Sát bãi biển là khu biệt thự 50 phòng nghỉ đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 5 sao mang đến cho du khách những phút giây thoải mái. ở đây còn có trên 300 phòng nghỉ khác đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Tại đảo Tuần Châu du khách có thể tham dự các hoạt động thể thao dưới nước: mô tô trượt nước tốc độ cao; ca nô kéo dù, lướt ván; câu cá trên biển Hạ Long; chèo thuyền; khinh khí cầu tham quan vịnh Hạ Long hoặc leo núi, cắm trại…Các dịch vụ: biểu diễn cá heo, sư tử biển, hải cẩu, xiếc thú, võ thuật phục vụ khách liên tục 3 suất/ngày trong tất cả các ngày trong tuần trừ thứ 2.

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Núi Bài Thơ ở trung tâm Tp. Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh.Đặc điểm: Đây là một di tích có giá trị văn hoá lịch sử quan trọng. Nơi đây còn lưu giữ nhiều bài thơ khắc trên đá của một số vị vua đi kinh lý, cảm hứng trước vẻ đẹp thần tiên của Vịnh Hạ Long đã làm thơ.




Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Hạ Long, có độ cao 200m, núi Bài Thơ là một di tích có giá trị văn hoá lịch sử quan trọng. Trước kia núi có tên gọi là núi Truyền Đăng. Đến tháng 2 năm 1468, nhân một dịp đi kinh lý vùng Đông Bắc, cảm hứng trước cảnh đẹp thần tiên của Vịnh Hạ Long vua Lê Thánh Tông đã làm một bài thơ và cho khắc vào vách núi phía Nam. Từ đó núi có tên là núi Đề Thơ, sau được gọi là núi Bài Thơ. 261 năm sau (năm 1729), nhân dịp duyệt thủy quân trên Biển Đông, chúa Trịnh Cương đã là một bài thơ họa lại bài thơ của vua Lê Thánh Tông và cho khắc ngay gần đấy.






Ngoài ra Núi Bài Thơ còn dấu tích bài thơ của Nguyễn Cẩn và một số bài thơ khác. Ngay dưới chân núi Bài Thơ có chùa Long Tiên mới được xây dựng vào năm 1940 để thờ Phật và các vị tướng triều Trần có công với nước. Ngôi chùa mang những nét kiến trúc rất độc đáo. Gần ngôi chùa này cũng có một con đường dẫn lên đỉnh núi. Ở Bến Đoan ngay gần chân núi còn có ngôi đền nhỏ do các chủ thuyền thường xuyên buôn bán qua vùng biển Đông Hải cùng nhau góp sức xây dựng. Đền thờ vị tướng tài Trần Quốc Nghiễn, con trai cả của Trần Quốc Tuấn. Trần Quốc Nghiễn là người có công lớn trong các cuộc chiến đấu chống giặc ngoại xâm của triều Trần, đặc biệt là quân Nguyên Mông xâm lược lần thứ ba năm 1288. Đến 1913 đền đã được trùng tu lại như ngày nay.


Theo: vietnamtourism

----------


## phamthuong90

*TÀU THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ – QUAN LẠN THEO TUYẾN*

*HalongWave xin kính chào Quý khách!*
*Chúng tôi luôn tự tin đem đến cho Quý khách dịchvụ hoàn hảo với các tiêu chí:**1.    * *Giá tốt nhất**2.    * *Chất lượng cao**3.    * *An toàn*

*HalongWave có đội  tàu lớn. Mức giá luôn luôn tốt vì không qua khâu trung gian. Các tàu được đóng mới, sang trọng và thẩm mỹ. Hành lang, lan can, boong dạo… rộng rãi, chắc chắn cho việc đi lại. Trên tàu luôn đầy đủ phao cứu sinh, Thiết bị phòng chống cháy nổ, Thiết bị bảo vệ môi trường, Thiết bị giảm rung – giảm âm, máy móc được kiểm tra định kỳ hàng tuần để đảm bảo sự vận hành an toàn. Tàu tiện nghi với bàn ghế đẹp, chiều rộng của ghế không nhỏ hơn 50cm, sắp xếp lịch sự, có đủ quạt, điều hòa hiện đại… Hệ thống chứa nước sạch đảm bảo phục vụ Quý khách trong suốt hành trình. HalongWave được Sở Giao Thông Vận Tải, Sở Du Lịch, Cơ Quan Đăng Kiểm Đường Thủy Nội Địa, Cục An Toàn Vệ Sinh Thực Phẩm.... công nhận tàu du lịch đạt tiêu chuẩn cao về chất lượng dịch vụ.  Với phương châm “ TRỌNG CHỮ TÍN” , chúng tôi đều phục vụ với tất cả sự nhiệt  tâm, cẩn thận, chu đáo, tác phong chuyên nghiệp.*
*HALONG WAVE -**TẬN TÂM VÀ  MỘT LÒNG PHỤC VỤ  vì  NIỀM VUI - HẠNH PHÚC TRỌN VẸN của Quý khách!*
*BẢNG GIÁ*

*I. CHO THUÊ TÀU RIÊNG THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ THEO TUYẾN*
- Du thuyền tiêu chuẩn, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 250,000đ-280,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Superior, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 320,000đ-350,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Superior điều hòa:* 700,000đ-800.000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Deluxe, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 500,000đ-600,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Deluxe VIP có điều hòa:* 880,000đ-920.000đ/giờ*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà): 2 mức giá:* *1.700.000đ/ lượt – 3.000.000đ/khứ hồi; 1.900.000đ/lượt – 3.200.000đ/khứ hồi*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà): 2 mức giá:* *2.800.000đ/lượt – 3.800.000đ/khứ hồi, 3.000.000đ/lượt – 4.000.000đ/khứ hồi*
*- Vịnh Hạ Long - đảo Quan Lạn* *9.000.000đ/lượt
*
 
*CÁC TUYẾN HẠ LONG THAM KHẢO:*
*Tuyến 1 (4 tiếng):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 1 (5 tiếng):**Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy - Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá - Đỉnh Hương – Làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi – Hòn Con Vịt – Hòn Ngón Tay - Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*
*Tuyến 2 (6 tiếng):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 2 (7 tiếng):** hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) - vịnh Bái Tử Long*
*Tuyến 3 (8 tiếng):*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 1:**động Thiên Cung – hòn Chó Đá -  hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 2**:** hang Sửng Sốt - bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – động Mê Cung – hồ Động Tiên ( hoặc hang Bồ Nâu – hoặc hang Luồn)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 3**:* *hang Tiên Ông – Trung tâm Bảo tồn Văn hóa biển, làng chài Cửa Vạn - Hồ Ba Hầm*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 4: Làng chài Vung Viêng*
*- Tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Hành trình thăm vịnh Hạ Long – đảo Quan Lạn
*
** 
*
II. TÀU GHÉP, TOUR GHÉP THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ*
*1.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 1 (4 tiếng)*
*100.000đ-120.000đ-140.000đ-160.000đ/khách:* tùy vào giờ và loại tàu đi

*2.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 2 (6 tiếng)*
*150.000đ-180.000đ-200.000đ/khách:* tùy vào giờ và loại tàu đi
*3. Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long + sang bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà)*
*200.000đ-250.000đ/khách (1 chiều)*
*4. Tour ghép Hạ Long 1 ngày giá rẻ nhất, trọn gói, khởi hành từ Hà Nội*
*385.000đ-450,000đ/khách – loại tiêu chuẩn*
*490.000đ/khách – loại Superior*
*650.000đ/khách – loại Deluxe*
*Đã bao gồm trọn gói:* Xe đưa đón Hà Nội  + HDV* +* Tàu thăm vịnh tuyến 1  + Vé thắng cảnh tuyến 1+ ăn trưa trên tàu  
*Đón tại các điểm trong Phố Cổ Hà Nội lúc 08h00*
*Về đến Hà Nội lúc 19h30 ngày hôm sau
*
 
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*SÓNG HẠ LONG - HALONG WAVE*

*Hotline 24/7: 0975 542 806 – 0977 535 669*
*Nick Yahoo / Skype: halongwave*
*Địa chỉ: Tổ 18, Khu 4, Tuần Châu, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh*
**VP Hà Nội:*
*Địa chỉ: P1104, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04. 62841786*
*Mail: tauhalong@gmail.com // Sales@halongwave.com*
*Website: http://www.halongwave.com*

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm ở mỏm phía đông bắc đảo Bồ Hòn, cách hang Sửng Sốt khoảng hơn 1km, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Đặc điểm: Hang Luồn nối biển với một hồ nước hình tròn khép kín bởi núi. Hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tùy theo con nước thủy triều. Muốn vào được bên trong phải dùng thuyền nhỏ.




Đây là một vòng cung núi hình tròn khép kín ở giữa là một hồ nước xanh ngắt phẳng lặng, thông với biển bằng một đường hầm tạo ra bởi một chiếc hang mà đáy bị ngập nước. Hang Luồn dài gần 60m, nóc hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tuỳ theo con nước thủy triều.


Vòm hang hình cánh cung với nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống. Hồ nước bên trong trông như một sân vận động với các dãy khán đài vát lên cao vút, quây tròn xung quanh. Trên vách đá có nhiều dương xỉ, vạn tuế và phong lan. Các tàu du lịch không vào được trong hang mà chỉ neo đậu gần cửa. Du khách nào muốn vào thì phải xuống các thuyền nan nhỏ, mỗi chiếc chở được chừng 10 đến 15 người. Cả đi vào và đi ra mất chừng 20 phút. Nên mang theo phao cứu hộ. Đi thuyền vào trong hang du khách không phải trả tiền vì đã được tính trong tiền vé tham quan. Đang có dự án xây các nhà nổi cho du khách ở qua đêm tại đây.
Theo: vietnamtourism

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm trong một vịnh biển kín, ở góc phía tây bắc của dãy đảo Đầu Bê, hòn đảo cực nam của vịnh Hạ Long, cách cảng tàu du lịch hơn 25km. Đặc điểm:Đây là một hồ nước hình tròn có núi vây quanh. Xuyên qua chân núi có ba khúc hang ngập nước, vòm hang thấp có rất nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống mặt nước.




Các hang này khá dài và tối, đôi chỗ có những khe sáng lọt xuống, Các vách đá ở gần cửa hang có nhiều phong lan, trúc đuôi gà. Ở cuối hang thứ hai có một cây khế cổ thụ mà sóc, khỉ, vẹt hay đến ăn trái. Hang thứ ba có nhiều dơi cánh bướm, lòng hang rất đẹp, có thể nhìn thấy đáy hang và thấy cá bơi ở đó. Có nhiều thuyền nan chờ ở cửa để đưa du khách vào trong hồ, mỗi chiếc chở được 6-7 người. Mỗi lần ra vào trung bình mất 45 phút. Du khách phải trả tiền đò theo giá thoả thuận từ 10-15 nghìn đồng/chuyến. Trước khi dời tàu xuống thuyền nhớ mang theo phao cứu hộ.
Theo: vietnamtourism

----------


## phamthuong90

Từ cảng tàu du lịch, đi khoảng 10 giờ ca nô là tới bãi tắm Ba Trái Đào. Sở dĩ có tên như vậy vì ở đây có ba bãi cát hình cánh cung quây quần ôm lấy chân đảo, hòn đảo ấy nhìn xa hệt như ba trái đào tiên.
Thường bãi tắm này một ngày chỉ tắm được từ 2 – 3 giờ vì thời gian còn lại thuỷ triều nhấn chìm bãi cát, nhưng không vì thế mà du khách không đến nơi đây, ngược lại, hàng năm có hàng ngàn du khách tới đây tắm biển và chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp thần kỳ của tạo hoá.

----------


## phamthuong90

Là một bãi tắm nhân tạo rộng và đẹp nằm sát bờ vịnh Hạ Long. Bãi cát dài hơn 500 m, rộng 100 m. Hàng ngày vào buổi sáng sớm hay chiều tà, hàng ngàn người xuống đây tắm, bãi tắm trở nên náo nhiệt lạ thường.


Qua con đường trải nhựa, sát bờ vịnh là dải cát trắng và hàng phi lao xanh mát. Hiện nay công ty quốc tế Hoàng Gia đã đầu tư nhiều dịch vụ vào khu bãi biển này. Khu du lịch Bãi Cháy được qui hoạch thành một khu du lịch đẹp nhất thành phố Hạ Long bao gồm nhà hàng, nhà biểu diễn múa rối nước và ca nhạc dân tộc, công viên quốc tế Hoàng Gia, dịch vụ lướt ván và đi mô tô trên biển.


Cái tên Bãi Cháy có nhiều truyền thuyết khác nhau. Theo truyền thuyết xưa, Bãi Cháy chính là nơi đoàn thuyền lương của của quân Nguyên Mông do Trương Văn Hổ cầm đầu vào xâm lược Việt Nam đã bị Trần Khánh Dư cùng quân dân nhà Trần thiêu cháy và bị dạt vào bờ. Do nhiều thuyền giặc bị cháy, gió đông bắc lại thổi tạt lửa vào bờ phía tây Cửa Lục làm cháy luôn khu rừng đang hanh khô. Khu rừng bị cháy đó thành Bãi Cháy ngày nay.


Một truyền thuyết dân gian lại cho rằng trước đây tàu thuyền thường neo đậu vào bãi biển phía tây Cửa Lục. Dưới đáy và bên sườn thuyền thường có con hà bám vào rất chắc có thể ăn hỏng thuyền, vì thế dân chài phải lấy lá phi lao đốt xung quanh. Từ bên phía Hòn Gai và các nơi khác nhìn vào đó luôn luôn thấy lửa cháy rực lên nên gọi nơi này là Bãi Cháy.

----------


## kohan

Tham khảo, công ty mình cũng đang định đi Hạ Long chơi

----------


## phamthuong90

Bãi nằm ở đảo Quan Lạn trong vịnh Bái Tử Long, giữa hai xã Minh Châu và Quan Lạn thuộc huyện Vân Đồn, cách thành phố Hạ Long 55 km. Đây là bãi biển đẹp, còn giữ nguyên được vẻ hoang sơ, môi trường sinh thái chưa bị ô nhiễm. Nước biển xanh ngắt, sóng to, cát trắng trải dài tới vài kilômét. Cách mép nước vài chục mét là những bãi dứa dại xanh ngút ngát làm cho bãi tắm dường như hoang sơ hơn.


Hiện nay công ty Việt Mỹ đã đầu tư xây dựng một hệ thống nhà nghỉ theo kiểu nhà sàn ẩn mình trong những rặng phi lao xanh ngắt. Một con đường lát gạch đỏ au đón du khách từ trục đường chính của xã đến bãi tắm Quan Lạn. Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ và môi trường sinh thái trong lành ở đây tạo nên sự hấp dẫn du khách đến với bãi tắm Quan Lạn.

----------


## phamthuong90

Minh Châu là một bãi biển đẹp nổi tiếng cách bãi tắm Quan Lạn 15 km. Cát ở đây trắng muốt, đi không dính chân. Tại đây bạn có thể cắm trại ngủ qua đêm rất thú vị.


Du khách đến bãi tắm Minh Châu có thể đi từ Cẩm Phả qua phà Tài Xá (gần đền Cửa Ông) đến thị trấn Cái Rồng (khoảng 9 km). Tàu ở cảng Cái Rồng đón bạn đi thẳng ra đảo Quan Lạn nơi có bãi tắm Minh Châu (thời gian tàu chạy khoảng 3 giờ, có dừng tại một số đảo để du khách


Tại đây du khách có thể vừa tắm biển lại có thể thưởng thức những hương vị đặc sản của biển khơi trong chuyến đi thú vị của mình.

----------


## phamthuong90

*TÀU THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ – QUAN LẠN THEO TUYẾN*

*HalongWave xin kính chào Quý khách!*
*Chúng tôi luôn tự tin đem đến cho Quý khách dịchvụ hoàn hảo với các tiêu chí:**1.    * *Giá tốt nhất**2.    * *Chất lượng cao**3.    * *An toàn**HalongWave có đội  tàu lớn. Mức giá luôn luôn tốt vì không qua khâu trung gian. Các tàu được đóng mới, sang trọng và thẩm mỹ. Hành lang, lan can, boong dạo… rộng rãi, chắc chắn cho việc đi lại. Trên tàu luôn đầy đủ phao cứu sinh, Thiết bị phòng chống cháy nổ, Thiết bị bảo vệ môi trường, Thiết bị giảm rung – giảm âm, máy móc được kiểm tra định kỳ hàng tuần để đảm bảo sự vận hành an toàn. Tàu tiện nghi với bàn ghế đẹp, chiều rộng của ghế không nhỏ hơn 50cm, sắp xếp lịch sự, có đủ quạt, điều hòa hiện đại… Hệ thống chứa nước sạch đảm bảo phục vụ Quý khách trong suốt hành trình. HalongWave được Sở Giao Thông Vận Tải, Sở Du Lịch, Cơ Quan Đăng Kiểm Đường Thủy Nội Địa, Cục An Toàn Vệ Sinh Thực Phẩm.... công nhận tàu du lịch đạt tiêu chuẩn cao về chất lượng dịch vụ.  Với phương châm “ TRỌNG CHỮ TÍN” , chúng tôi đều phục vụ với tất cả sự nhiệt  tâm, cẩn thận, chu đáo, tác phong chuyên nghiệp.*
*HALONG WAVE -**TẬN TÂM VÀ  MỘT LÒNG PHỤC VỤ  vì  NIỀM VUI - HẠNH PHÚC TRỌN VẸN của Quý khách!*
*BẢNG GIÁ*

*I. CHO THUÊ TÀU RIÊNG THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ THEO TUYẾN*
- Du thuyền tiêu chuẩn, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 250,000đ-280,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Superior, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 320,000đ-350,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Superior điều hòa:* 700,000đ-800.000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Deluxe, 2 tầng, sức chứa 48 người:* 500,000đ-600,000đ/giờ*
- Du thuyền Deluxe VIP có điều hòa:* 880,000đ-920.000đ/giờ*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà): 2 mức giá:* *1.700.000đ/ lượt – 3.000.000đ/khứ hồi; 1.900.000đ/lượt – 3.200.000đ/khứ hồi*
*- Thăm vịnh Hạ Long tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà): 2 mức giá:* *2.800.000đ/lượt – 3.800.000đ/khứ hồi, 3.000.000đ/lượt – 4.000.000đ/khứ hồi*
*- Vịnh Hạ Long - đảo Quan Lạn* *9.000.000đ/lượt*
 *CÁC TUYẾN HẠ LONG THAM KHẢO:*
*Tuyến 1 (4 tiếng):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 1 (5 tiếng):**Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy - Động Thiên Cung – Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hòn Chó Đá - Đỉnh Hương – Làng chài Ba Hang - Hòn Gà Chọi – Hòn Con Vịt – Hòn Ngón Tay - Bến tàu DL Bãi Cháy*
*Tuyến 2 (6 tiếng):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương)*
*Tuyến 2 (7 tiếng):** hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Chó Đá - hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) - vịnh Bái Tử Long*
*Tuyến 3 (8 tiếng):*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 1:**động Thiên Cung – hòn Chó Đá -  hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 2**:** hang Sửng Sốt - bãi tắm Ti Tốp (hoặc Soi Sim) – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – động Mê Cung – hồ Động Tiên ( hoặc hang Bồ Nâu – hoặc hang Luồn)*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 3**:* *hang Tiên Ông – Trung tâm Bảo tồn Văn hóa biển, làng chài Cửa Vạn - Hồ Ba Hầm*
*-         * *Lựa chọn 4: Làng chài Vung Viêng*
*- Tuyến 1 + bến Gia Luận (đảo Cát Bà):**động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Tuyến  2 + bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà):**hang Sửng Sốt – bãi tắm Ti Tốp - hòn Chó Đá – hòn Đỉnh Hương – hòn Gà Chọi – làng chài Ba Hang (Hoa Cương) – bến Gia Luận Cát Bà*
*- Hành trình thăm vịnh Hạ Long – đảo Quan Lạn*
** 
*II. TÀU GHÉP, TOUR GHÉP THĂM VỊNH HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ*
*1.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 1 (4 tiếng)*
*100.000đ-120.000đ-140.000đ-160.000đ/khách:* tùy vào giờ và loại tàu đi

*2.Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tuyến 2 (6 tiếng)*
*150.000đ-180.000đ-200.000đ/khách:* tùy vào giờ và loại tàu đi
*3. Ghép tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long + sang bến Gia Luận (Cát Bà)*
*200.000đ-250.000đ/khách (1 chiều)*
*4. Tour ghép Hạ Long 1 ngày giá rẻ nhất, trọn gói, khởi hành từ Hà Nội*
*385.000đ-450,000đ/khách – loại tiêu chuẩn*
*490.000đ/khách – loại Superior*
*650.000đ/khách – loại Deluxe*
*Đã bao gồm trọn gói:* Xe đưa đón Hà Nội  + HDV* +* Tàu thăm vịnh tuyến 1  + Vé thắng cảnh tuyến 1+ ăn trưa trên tàu  
*Đón tại các điểm trong Phố Cổ Hà Nội lúc 08h00*
*Về đến Hà Nội lúc 19h30 ngày hôm sau*

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*SÓNG HẠ LONG - HALONG WAVE*

*Hotline 24/7: 0975 542 806 – 0977 535 669*
*Nick Yahoo / Skype: halongwave*
*Địa chỉ: Tổ 18, Khu 4, Tuần Châu, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh*
**VP Hà Nội:*
*Địa chỉ: P1104, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04. 62841786*
*Mail: tauhalong@gmail.com // Sales@halongwave.com*
*Website: http://www.halongwave.com*

----------


## phamthuong90

Khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu mới được xây dựng, cách trung tâm thành phố Hạ Long khoảng 8 km.


Khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu có diện tích 220 ha, được kiến tạo bởi những ngọn đồi thoai thoải. Một con đường trải bê tông dài khoảng 2 km nối đảo với đất liền. Tại Tuần Châu có rất nhiều hạng mục công trình đã và đang được xây dựng. Từ ngoài cổng đi vào lần lượt du khách sẽ đi qua một khu đồi đang được khẩn trương san lấp để xây dựng khu biệt thự do khách hàng tự xây dựng, hạ tầng cơ sở đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Đi tiếp vào trong, khu phố ẩm thực với năm nhà hàng và nhà tròn được thiết kế theo kiến trúc cung đình rất đẹp cùng một lúc có thể phục vụ trên 1.000 thực khách với những món ăn Âu, á và dân tộc do các đầu bếp nổi tiếng trong nước và ngoài nước thực hiện. Các tiếp viên nhà hàng đều mang trang phục truyền thống của Việt Nam. Vào khu trung tâm du khách sẽ choáng ngợp bởi câu lạc bộ biểu diễn cá heo, hải cẩu, sư tử biển được xây dựng rất hiện đại và độc đáo.

----------


## phamthuong90

Tôm hùm thì có ở rất nhiều nơi nhưng tới Quảng Ninh mà thưởng thức trong lúc lênh đênh trên Vịnh Hạ Long vào những đêm hè thì chắc chắn không có nơi nào có được. Tôm hùm có nhiều loại trọng lượng khác nhau, tuỳ theo số lượng khách mà nhà hàng có thể phục vụ. Giá cả cũng tương đối dễ chịu dao động từ 1,2 đến 2 triệu đồng/kg.

Tôm hùmCác món ngon có thể chế biến được từ tôm hùm thì có rất nhiều, nhưng nếu là dân biển thì chỉ có mấy món là sở trường như:


* Tiết canh tôm hùm
* Tôm hùm rang muối
* Tôm hùm hấp
* Gỏi tôm hùm
* Cháo tôm hùm

----------


## phamthuong90

Các món ăn chế biến từ mực là món ngon, mát và chứa đầy chất dinh dưỡng của đạm.Thuộc họ nhà bạch tuộc, ruốc biển có tính giòn, ngọt, khi chế biến thành món ăn rất có sức hấp dẫn. Mực hấp vị ổi nổi bật bởi hương ổi đặc trưng cùng vị biển hòa quyện.


Đây là món ăn do chính đầu bếp của nhà hàng sáng tạo đồng thời rất được khách hàng ưa chuộng. Bỏ một chút thời gian để tỉa hoa, trình bày đĩa mực sẽ trở nên hấp dẫn vô cùng.

----------


## phamthuong90

Quảng Ninh không chỉ nổi tiếng với vịnh Hạ Long mà còn nổi tiếng với rất nhiều loại hải sản. Một trong số đó có loài Sò Huyết ở Yên Hưng. Sò Huyết hay còn gọi là Sò Gạo. Chúng sống ở các bãi cát, bãi lầy ở biển.
Sò có vỏ cứng ruột màu đỏ hồng như máu ăn rất bổ dưỡng. Sò sống ở những vùng pha nước mặn và ngọt hay còn gọi là nước lợ là ngon nhất vì Sò sống ở vùng nước này nhanh lớn thịt ngọt, thơm, béo hơn các vùng nước khác có nhiều cách chế biến sò huyết như: Xào Sò với xả ớt, Sò nướng, Sò nấu cháo… nhưng để không mất giá trị dinh dưỡng của Sò thì phổ biến nhất là Sò được trần qua nước sôi( nhúng Sò). Để có được Sò trần ngon sạch trước tiên ta lấy bàn chải đánh sạch đất bên ngoài, sau đó cho Sò vào ngâm với nước ớt để Sò há miệng cho hết đất bám bên trong.Công đoạn trần Sò rất quan trọng thể hiện sự khéo léo và kinh nghiệm trong bước này, nếu Sò trần hay nhúng nước sôi quá lâu thì Sò sẽ há miệng ăn không ngon mất giá trị dinh dưỡng và thẩm mỹ. để trần Sò được ngon ta cho xả đập dập vào nồi, đun nước thật sôi, sau đó cho Sò vào( nước phải ngập hết sò) khi thấy có bọt khí lăn tăn nổi lên là được. Sau khi trần ta vớt Sò ra đĩa luôn. Món này mà uống cùng với bia thì không còn gì để nói.

----------


## phamthuong90

Đến Hạ Long bạn đã được thưởng thức chả mực, các món làm từ ngán vậy thì bạn cũng không thể bỏ qua một đặc sản biển ở đây đó là loài sam biển vừa quý hiếm, sam biển Quảng Yên ngon bổ dưỡng không chỉ nổi tiếng về giống sam to mà người làm sam cũng đầy công phu khi chế biến chúng.
Từ nguyên liệu chính là thịt sam biển, con người có thể chế biến ra được rất nhiều món ăn khác nhau, như: tiết canh sam, gỏi sam, chân sam xào chua ngọt, sam xào xả ớt, trứng sam chiên giòn, trứng sam xào lá nốt, sam hấp, sam bao bột rán, sụn sam nướng, sam xào miến… Các món ăn từ thịt sam biển thơm ngon, nhưng để có được những món ăn độc đáo ấy, thì khâu làm thịt sam và chế biến là cả một quy trình công phu. Việc đầu tiên cần nói đến là quá trình đánh bắt sam biển. Để bắt được sam biển, ngư dân phải tính con nước và định ngày ra khơi. Sam thường đi theo đôi (một đực, một cái), nên đã tìm thấy sam là bắt được cả hai con một lúc. Nếu chỉ bắt được 01 con, thì ngư dân sẽ nhanh chóng thả ngay xuống biển, vì đó là con so. Sam rất dễ nhầm với so, mà ăn so hay bị đau bụng.Những người đi biển lâu năm dễ dàng phân biệt được hai loại này. Về kích thước, so giống sam cái nhưng nhỏ hơn. Miệng của sam bằng phẳng còn so thì hõm sâu. Dấu hiệu dễ phân biệt nhất là so có số gai nhiều hơn rất nhiều so với sam. Sam biển là loại hải sản chỉ sống trong tự nhiên, chưa nuôi trồng được, khi đánh bắt lên bờ chỉ sống được không quá ba ngày.Đây cũng là một thử thách đối với những người làm nghề đánh bắt, kinh doanh sam.
Quy trình đánh bắt sam và kinh doanh các món ăn chế biến từ sam biển vừa vất vả, vừa công phu nên không có nhiều nhà hàng làm món ăn này.Khi giết sam phải có đủ ba dụng cụ là dao nhọn, dao chặt và kéo để lấy phần chân, lọc thịt, bỏ ruột và gan (vì bộ phận này chứa nhiều tác nhân gây đau bụng). Sam là món ăn thuộc loại hàn tính, nên phải ăn cùng những gia vị nóng như: giềng, sả, ớt, lá lốt… cùng với tài nghệ khéo léo và kinh nghiệm lâu năm của người đầu bếp, chúng ta sẽ có những món ăn đặc sắc chế biến từ sam biển với những hương vị rất riêng.


Thịt sam ngon, vỏ sam cũng rất hữu dụng, có thể khắc hàn, cảm lạnh và kỵ sài cho người và vật nuôi. Ngày nay, người ta bắt sam chủ yếu để lấy vỏ. Vỏ sam được xuất khẩu sang Trung Quốc. Từ vỏ sam, người Trung Quốc có thể dùng để chế tác ra đồ lưu niệm có độ tinh xảo, hấp dẫn du khách.

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5km về hướng đông bắc.Đặc điểm: Động có 3 ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá, nhiều nhũ đá có hình người, hoa và các con vật rất đẹp, sống động.


Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn - một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.


Ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần...Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một "ông tiên" đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba "ông tam đa" đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.


Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần... Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động.Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ...

----------


## phamthuong90

Vị trí: Nằm ở mỏm phía đông bắc đảo Bồ Hòn, cách hang Sửng Sốt khoảng hơn 1km, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long, tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Đặc điểm: Hang Luồn nối biển với một hồ nước hình tròn khép kín bởi núi. Hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tùy theo con nước thủy triều. Muốn vào được bên trong phải dùng thuyền nhỏ.


Đây là một vòng cung núi hình tròn khép kín ở giữa là một hồ nước xanh ngắt phẳng lặng, thông với biển bằng một đường hầm tạo ra bởi một chiếc hang mà đáy bị ngập nước. Hang Luồn dài gần 60m, nóc hang chỉ cao từ 2,5m đến 4m tuỳ theo con nước thủy triều.


Vòm hang hình cánh cung với nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống. Hồ nước bên trong trông như một sân vận động với các dãy khán đài vát lên cao vút, quây tròn xung quanh. Trên vách đá có nhiều dương xỉ, vạn tuế và phong lan. Các tàu du lịch không vào được trong hang mà chỉ neo đậu gần cửa. Du khách nào muốn vào thì phải xuống các thuyền nan nhỏ, mỗi chiếc chở được chừng 10 đến 15 người. Cả đi vào và đi ra mất chừng 20 phút. Nên mang theo phao cứu hộ. Đi thuyền vào trong hang du khách không phải trả tiền vì đã được tính trong tiền vé tham quan. Đang có dự án xây các nhà nổi cho du khách ở qua đêm tại đây.

----------

